# :: القاعات العلمية وإدارة الأعمال :: > قاعة البورصة ورجال الأعمال > [إدارة] مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونيه والتجارية

## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]

نقدم اليوم بالتعاون مع  الخبراء القانونيين والتجاريين الاعضاء فى منتدى ابناء مصر 

مركز ابناء مصر للاستشارات القانونيه والتجارية 

وكما يظهر من الاسم  فأن دور المركز هو العمل
 على تقديم خدمات لاعضاء المنتدى فى مجال الاعمال 
ويكون مرجع  لكل ما تحتجونه  من خبرات قانونيه وتجاريه 

يستطيع كل الاعضاء  تقديم استفساراتهم  القانونيه او التجارية 
وسيقوم المركز بالرد عليها خلال 24 ساعة 

وايضا 
يدعوا المركز كل من له خبره فى هذا المجال ويريد ان يقدم 
خبراته او نصائحة ومشورته للاعضاء 
 فاليتقدم  للقيد فى سجل الخبراء الاستشاريين 

ارجوا ان يكون المركز عون لكم جميعا 

[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل اسكندراني
تقبل تحياتي علي هذا الموضوع الخدمي الرائع
و اسمح لي ان اكون اول مشارك معك و مستعد للرد علي الاستفسارات و التساؤلات الخاصة بتكوين الشركات و القضايا العمالية و كيفية صياغة العقود او اي استشارات قانونية اخري
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## سابرينا

[b]استاذى العزيز/ اسكندرانى 
الف مبروك على افتتاح المركز 
ويشرفنى انى اكون مع حضرتك فى المركز 
واستطيع  ان ارد على الاستفسارات الخاصةبتأسيس الشركات
 واجراتها وكل شئ يتعلق  بإدارةالشركات ومايخص التعامل مع هيئة الاستثمار والهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات وسوق المال وكل الهيئات والوزارات واتمنى ان استطيع الرد عليكم

----------


## عطررجالي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يعطيكم العافيه على الموقع الجميل والجهد المبذول

ممكن اساعدكم فيما يتعلق بالمواصفات القياسية السعودية للسيارات او الاعمال المتعلقة بمعدات صناعة الذهب

شاكر لكم

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

طيب انا بقى اول من يريد المساعدة ممكن حد يشرحلي ايه هي الاجرائات المطلوبه لا متلاك سجل تجاري  يعني انا عندي مكتب وعاوز اعمل كل الاوراق القانونيه  حد يقدر يدلني

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> *الاخ الفاضل اسكندراني
> تقبل تحياتي علي هذا الموضوع الخدمي الرائع
> و اسمح لي ان اكون اول مشارك معك و مستعد للرد علي الاستفسارات و التساؤلات الخاصة بتكوين الشركات و القضايا العمالية و كيفية صياغة العقود او اي استشارات قانونية اخري
> تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*


*اخى ابن طيبة
اشكرك على تعاونك 
وهذا ليس بمستغرب عنك وعن اخلاقك 
دمت بخير 
وبتواجدك زاد الموضوع قوه 

*[/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> [b]استاذى العزيز/ اسكندرانى 
> الف مبروك على افتتاح المركز 
> ويشرفنى انى اكون مع حضرتك فى المركز 
> واستطيع  ان ارد على الاستفسارات الخاصةبتأسيس الشركات
>  واجراتها وكل شئ يتعلق  بإدارةالشركات ومايخص التعامل مع هيئة الاستثمار والهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات وسوق المال وكل الهيئات والوزارات واتمنى ان استطيع الرد عليكم


*اختى الفاضلة 
سابرينا 
اشكرك على تعاونك 
فعلا حضرتك بموضوعاتك المتميزة
وارائك القوية 
ستكونى دعم قوى للمركز باذن الله* 

[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

> طيب انا بقى اول من يريد المساعدة ممكن حد يشرحلي ايه هي الاجرائات المطلوبه لا متلاك سجل تجاري  يعني انا عندي مكتب وعاوز اعمل كل الاوراق القانونيه  حد يقدر يدلني


*الاخ الفاضلweighty_m_m_z
اهلا بك معنا بس عايز اعرف المكتب اللي عندك مكتب ايه هل هو مكتب اعمال حرة(محامي_مهندس_دكتور) (و بذلك تحتاج لعمل قيد فردي) او مكتب شركة(تضامن_توصية_مساهمة_مسئولية محدودة)(و بذلك تحتاج لعمل قيد شركات)

عموما
هناك نوعين من القيد امام السجل التجاري

أولا: القيد الفردى:
1.شهادة ترخيص مزاولة من الغرفة التجارية.
2.اصل البطاقة الشخصية + صورة منها.
3.فى حالة التوكيل للغير اصل التوكيل + صورة منه.
ملحوظة: لا يجوز لموظفى الحكومة او القطاع العام عمل قيد بالسجل التجارى.
يجوز للاجنبى استخراج سجل تجارى بنشاط التصدير فقط بعد الحصول على موافقة الامن.
الرسوم المقررة: 40 جنيه

ثانيا: قيد الشركة (تضامن – توصية بسيطة):
1. شهادة ترخيص مزاولة من الغرفة التجارية.
2. عقد الشركة + صورة منه + الملخص.
3. الجريدة الرسمية.
4. فى حالة تسجيل العقد بالمحكمة:
• يؤخذ صالح للتسجيل من مكتب السجل التجارى.
• اصول البطاقات الشخصية للشركاء جميعا (متضامنون – موصون) + صور البطاقات.
• شهادات الميلاد بالنسبة للقصر او وجودهم فى بطاقة الوالد.
• يجب ان يتضمن العقد البنود الاساسية مثل:
1. الاسم التجارى (اسم المتضامن وشركاءه).
2. السمة التجارية (ان وجدت) ولا يدخل فيها اسم شخص او علم.
3. مقر الشركة.
4. راس المال.
5. مدة الشركة.
6. النشاط.
7. الإدارة والتوقيع. 
الرسوم المقررة طبقا لراس المال: اقل من 10000 جنيه 69.5 جنيه
اكثر من 10000 جنيه 94.5 جنيه

في انتظار اي استفسارات اخري
تقبل تحياتي*

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]اخى الكريم 
ابن طيبه 
اشكرك على سرعة ردك 
وعلى المعلومات المفيده 
دمت بخير 
[/frame]

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

شكرا يا ابن طيبه على اهتمامك والرد

المكتب هو مكتب تصميمات تطريز  يعني شيء شبه الفوتو شوب  او الجرافيك 

قيد فردي يعني

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخ الفاضل اسكندراني الشكر لكم فانت صاحب الفكرة الرائعة

اخي الفاضلweighty_m_m_z 
نعم اخي الكريم سوف تقوم انشاء الله بعمل قيد في السجل فردي و الاوراق المطلوبة هي ما ذكرت سابقا في القيد الفردي و الرسوم 40 جنيه و يتم التسجيل في السجل التجاري المتواجد فيه محل النشاط

تقبل تحياتي اخي الكريم*

----------


## فيجوz

أسال عن كيفية القيدواجراءات التقدم لاختبار المحاسب القانونى   



         المحاسب_عبالعزيز عبدالرؤف

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فيجوz
					
				
أسال عن كيفية القيدواجراءات التقدم لاختبار المحاسب القانونى   



         المحاسب_عبالعزيز عبدالرؤف


الاخ فيجو زد

شروط التسجيل بسجل المحاسبين و المراجعين القانونيين :
* ان يكون مؤمن على طالب التسجيل لدى محاسب قانونى مقيد بالسجل 
* ان يكون محدد الموقف التجنيدى 
* عضوية النقابة 
* شهادة من التامينات الاجتماعية ومكتب المحاسب القانونى موجهة لسجل المحاسبين و المراجعين 
* فى حالة ترك العمل لدى المحاسب المقيد بدفاتره تمنح فترة شهر للقيد و التسجيل لدى محاسب اخر و يلغى تسجيلك فتبدا من جديد
القيد لمدة ثلاث سنوات يمنحك لقب و رقم محاسب قانونى له الحق فى فحص و مراجعة شركات الاشخاص فقط لاغير اذا اردت ان تفحص وتراجع شركات اموال عليك ان تستمر بجدول المحاسبين و المراجعين القانونيين لمدة خمس سنوات
*** انت خلال الثلاث سنوات الاولى مقيد بسجل المراجعين و المحاسبين تحت التمرين ( المساعدين )

لكي يصبح خريج كلية التجارة محاسب قانوني لابد من التمرين لدي احدي مكاتب المحاسبة والمراجعة ثم بعد ذلك التسجيل في سجل المحاسبين والمراجعين وبعد انقضاء 3 سنوات من التمرين يمكن الحصول علي رقم محاسب قانوني  و ذلك بعد اجتياز الاختبار المؤهل لذلك.

تقبل تحياتي و في انتظار اي استفسار*

----------


## سابرينا

*ماشاء الله على استاذ/ ابن طيبة 
مجاوب على كل الاستفسارات سبقتنى 
مش مشكلة انتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون
انا متابعة معاكم 
بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا واذن استاذى / اسكندرانى 
سأكتب الاجراءات بشئ من التفصيل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة سابرينا
انا مش قصدي و الله اني اسبق
بس اخي الفاضل اسكندراني اشار ان الرد علي اي استفسار هيكون خلال 24 ساعة عشان كده باتابع الموضوع مرتين في اليوم عشان لو فيه اسئلة ممكن اجاوب عليها باجاوب عشان اكيد السائل عايز يعرف الاجابة بسرعة
و يا ريت لو تكون الاجابة بشيء من التفصيل كما سوف تعرضي في مداخلاتك التالية
و ان كنت اقترح علي اخي الفاضل اسكندراني ان نفرد جميع الاجابات للاسئلة الممكنة قبل طرحها بمعني ان يكون الموضوع سابق الاسئلة و هذا اقتراح له حرية الاختيار في الاخذ به او تنحيته
تقبلي عذري و تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي
اخوك معتز فطين*

----------


## سابرينا

[frame="1 60"]*اجراءات استخراج سجل تجارى لمنشأة فردية* 

*اولا الضرائب :- 
يقوم الممول أو وكيله بالذهاب الى مأمورية الضرائب التابع لها مقر المنشأة وطلب فتح ملف ضريبى يقوم بفتح الملف الضريبى ويذكر السمة التجارية للمنشأة ومقدار رأس المال وغرض المنشأة  وعنوان المنشأة يتم فتح ملف ضريبى

 وقد يوجد معاينة من الضرائب للمقر حسب مأمورية الضرائب ثم يتم اخذ جواب من الضرائب موجهى الى الغرفة التجارية انه جارى استخراج بطاقة ضريبية 

الاوراق المطلوبة فى الضرائب:- 
- بطاقة الممول  - عقد ايجار مثبت التاريخ - التوكيل اذا كانت الاجراءات تتم عن طريق وكيل 

ثانيا الغرفة التجارية :- 
يتم عمل شهادة مزاولة بناء على جواب الضرائب مع دفع رسوم الغرفة التجارية على حسب مقدار راس المال 

الاوراق المطلوبة فى الغرفة :- 
- جواب الضرائب - بطاقة الممول  - عقد ايجار مثبت التاريخ - التوكيل اذا كانت الاجراءات تتم عن طريق وكيل 

ثالثا السجل التجارى :- 
بشهادة المزاولة يتم التوجه للسجل التجارى وملئ طلب قيد فى السجل ودفع رسوم السجل على حسب مقدار راس المال

 الاوراق المطلوبة فى السجل:-
- شهادة الغرفة - بطاقة الممول  - عقد ايجار مثبت التاريخ - التوكيل اذا كانت الاجراءات تتم عن طريق وكيل - نموذج طلب القيد* [/frame]

----------


## اسكندرانى

[frame="7 80"]


> *ماشاء الله على استاذ/ ابن طيبة 
> مجاوب على كل الاستفسارات سبقتنى 
> مش مشكلة انتم السابقون ونحن الاحقون
> انا متابعة معاكم 
> بعد اذن حضرتك طبعا واذن استاذى / اسكندرانى 
> سأكتب الاجراءات بشئ من التفصيل*


اختى الكريمة 
سابرينا 
ارق تحياتى لك 
مشاركاتك متأكد انها ستزيد الموضوع قوه 
وستفيد كل الموجودين 
لا تبخلى علينا بمعلوماتك 
واتفق معك ان مجهود استاذ ابن طيبه 
ماشاء الله وربنا يبارك فيه وفى علمه 
وفعلا مشاركتك وشرحك للاجراءات مفيد ومثمر 
بارك الله فيك 
[/frame]

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------


## سابرينا

*بما ان ما فى حد دخل يستفسر عن شئ افترض سؤال وهجاوب عليه 

عضو يسأل عن كيفية عمل بطاقة استيرادية لتاجر فرد* 


[frame="1 70"]الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين 

1- طلب القيد ( استمارة واحد ) موقعة من صاحب الشأن 

2- الاقرار الخاص بسجل المستوردين  للقيد للقرار الوزارى رقم 361 لسنة 2005 موقعة من صاحب الشأن ( ينص على عدم السبق الحكم على التاجر بعقوبة جنائية 00000000 )

3- الاقرار الخاص بسجل المستوردين موقعة من صاحب الشأن 

4- مستخرج حديث من السجل التجارى لابد ان يكون صمن غرض المنشأة الاستيراد  والا يقل راس المال بالنسبة للجامعى عن 5 الاف جنيه وغير الجامعى عن 10 الاف جنيه 

5- صورة البطاقة الضريبية مع الاصل للاطلاع مستوفاه لكل البيانات وتكون مطابقة لبيانات السجل التجارى ( من ضمن البيانات ان يكون نازل عليها اخر اقرار مقدم للضرائب )

6- شهادة مزاولة من الغرفة التجارية التابع لها المقر تثبت مزاولة الاعمال التجارية لمدة  عامين متتاليين سابقين على طلب القيد - ولابد ان تكون مختوم بختم الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية 
بالنسبة للتاجر الجامعى يعفى من هذه الشهادة مع تقديم المؤهل الجامعى 

7-البطاقة الشخصية لصاحب المنشأة + شهادة ميلاد أو صحيفة الحالة الجنائية وذلك لاثبات الجنسية المصرية0

ملحوظة :-
-- يقوم التجارة بالاختيار بين 21 مجموعة سلعية او الجمع بينهم جميعا وذلك تبعا لغرض المنشأة 
-- لا يستطيع الاجنبى الحصول على بطاقة استيرادية 
-- فى حالة الوكيل لابد من توكيل او تفويض عليه صحة توقيع من البنك 
-- فى حالة الوكيل لابد ان ي؟أتى بصحة توقيع من البنك على اول 3 طلبات ( طلب القيد + 2 الاقرارات )[/frame]

----------


## سابرينا

*سوف اقوم ان شاء الله كتابة المجموعات السلعية تابعونا 

مع ارق تحياتى لك الاعضاء سابرينا*

----------


## اسكندرانى

*



			
				بما ان ما فى حد دخل يستفسر عن شئ افترض سؤال وهجاوب عليه 

عضو يسأل عن كيفية عمل بطاقة استيرادية لتاجر فرد 
			
		





			
				سوف اقوم ان شاء الله كتابة المجموعات السلعية تابعونا
			
		

الف شكر سابرينا على هذه المشاركة 
ياريت بعد الانتهاء من  المجموعات السلعية 
تقدنى لنا  خطوات بطاقة تصديرية لتاجر فرد 
علشان نبقى اتكلمنا على التصدير والاستيراد*

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراً للأخ الفاضل اسكندراني
وللأخ الفاضل ابن طيبه
وللأخت الفاضله سابرينا
ولجميع أعضاء هذا المركز لما يبذلوه من مجهود رائع لخدمت باقي الأعضاء
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة
وجعلكم الله في عون الآخرين

أما إستشارتي فهي إستشاره قانونية وتجارية وهي:-

أقوم أنا الأن بتأسيس شركة توصية بسيطة وسوف تكون بين أفراد العائلة
غرضها بيع وتجميع وصيانة الحاسب الآلي وبيع مكونات وإكسسوارات الكمبيوتر
بالإضافة لإستيراد مكونات الحاسب الآلي .

أولاً: كيفية عمل بطاقة استيرادية للشركة .

ثانياً: يرجى من الأخت الفاضله سابرينا سرعة عرض المجموعات السلعية كاملة .

ثالثاً: كيفية الإستيراد من الخارج , وفتح الاعتمادالمستندي وخطاب الضمان .

رابعاً: كيفية الحصول على توكيل من الخارج .

 خامساً: إذا جاء أحد العملاء ليشتري من الشركة جهاز كمبيوتر كامل تقوم   
        الشركةبتجميعه   
       فسوف يتطلب ذلك أن أقوم بتحميل نظام التشغيل على هذا الحاسب ال Windows,
       فهل يجب قانوناً أن أحمل نظام التشغيل من نسخه أصلية على الحاسب
       وبيع هذه النسخة مع الحاسب (مع العلم أن هذا سوف يرفع الثمن على العميل) .
       وهذا ينطبق على جميع البرامج الآخرى مثل الMicrosoft Office

     - ام يكتفي بتحميل نظام التشغيل وجميع البرامج الآخرى من النسخة الأصلية
      وعدم بيع تلك النسخ مع الحاسب وإستعمالها مع حاسبات آخرى
      (وذلك لكي لا يرتفع ثمن الحاسب على العميل) .

 سادساً: في بداية نشاط الشركة سوف أحصل على مكونات الحاسب الآلي من مصر
            وذلك قبل أن أستورد فهل يستطيع أن يدلني أحداً عن أماكن شراء مكونات 
            الكمبيوتر (هاردوير+شاشات+برنترات+اسكنر+اكسسوارات+سوفت وير) 
               بسعر الجملة داخل القاهرة , وطرق التعامل والدفع لهذه الشركات .

عذراً , فقد أطلت عليكم
وشكراً

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alaalden
					
				
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


*


> *شكراً للأخ الفاضل اسكندراني*
> *وللأخ الفاضل ابن طيبه*
> *وللأخت الفاضله سابرينا*
> *ولجميع أعضاء هذا المركز لما يبذلوه من مجهود رائع لخدمت باقي الأعضاء*
> *وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم يوم القيامة*
> *وجعلكم الله في عون الآخرين*
> 
> *أما إستشارتي فهي إستشاره قانونية وتجارية وهي:-*
> 
> ...


*الاخ الفاضل علاء الدين اهلا بك معنا*
*لنجب الان علي الفقرة الاولي الواردة في سؤالك الا و هي*
*اولا: كيفية همل بطاقة استيرادية للشركة:*
*و اسمح لي هنا ان اورد كيفية استخراج بطاقة استيرادية للافراد و للشركات حتي تعم الفائدة*

*طلب الحصول على بطاقة القيد فى سجل المستوردين وفقا لاحكام القانون رقم (121) لسنة 1982 ولائحته التنفيذية الصادرة بالقرار الوزارى رقم (343) لسنة 1982* 


*المستندات المطلوبة*


*اولا: المستندات والاوراق المطلوبة لقيد التاجر الفرد فى سجل المستوردين*

*1- استيفاء طلب القيد المقرر (الاستمارة 1س مستوردين) موقع ممن صاحب الشأن امام الموظف المختص او مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد او مفوض بتفويض خاص بالقيد و مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد او الوكيل الرسمى القانونى المعتمد.*
*2- صورة السجل التجارى السارى الصلاحية والاصل للاطلاع او مستخرج رسمى صالح العمل به يتضمن عنوان المحل الرئيسى- نشاط الاستيراد- والايقل رأس المال المقيد به عن ( عشرة آلاف جنية ) لغير الجامعى او ( خمسة آلاف جنية )للجامعى مع تقديم شهادة التخرج او شهادة المعادلة )*
*3- صورة البطاقة الضريبية الصادرة بالحاسب الالى مستوفاه البيانات ومطابقة لبيانات السجل التجارى و بها رقم التسجيل الضريبى و اخر اقرار ضريبى والاصل للاطلاع .*
*4- شهادة من الغرفة التجارية المختصة معتمدة من الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية تثبت مزوالة الاعمال التجارية لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين متتاليتين سابقتين على طلب القيد، ويعفى التاجر الجامعى من ذلك مع تقديم المؤهل الجامعى الذى يثبت ذلك او شهادة من الجهة التى يعمل بها بالحكومة او القطاع العام او وحدات الحكم المحلى بالأعمال التى كان يباشرها لمدة ممثالة ( سنتين متتاليتين سابقتتين على ترك الخدمة ) متى كان نظيرة للاعمال التجارية وذلك بالنسبة لغير الجامعى.*
*5- قرار الاستقالة أوا قرار إنهاء الخدمة المبكرة وذلك بالنسبة للعاملين السابقين بالحكومة او القطاع العام او المؤسسات او الهيئات العامةأو قطاع الأعمال العام أو وحدات الحكم المحلىأو يجب أن تكون قد مضت على تركة العمل بأية جهة من هذة الجهات سنتان على الأقل هذا فى حالة ان العمل الذى يشغلة عمل نظير* 
*6- لإثبات الشخصية: صورة البطاقة الشخصية او العائلية(الاصل للاطلاع)او جواز سفر سارى*
*7- لإثبات الجنسية: صورة البطاقة الشخصية او او العائلية اذا كان مضى عليها 10 سنوات فأكثر او شهادة ميلاد او الشهادة العسكرية او شهادة تخرج توضح انه مصرى او شهادة ميلاد أحد الأبناء مضى عليها 10 سنوات لإثبات الجنسية منذ 10 سنوات على الاقل او جوازى سفر مصريين يكملان عشر سنوات على الاقل اما الأجنبى فيشترط حصولةعلى الجنسية المصرية منذ 10 سنوات على الاقل حتى تاريخ تقديم الطلب(الاصل للاطلاع)*
*8-الإقرار الخاص للقيد طبقاً للقرارالوزارى رقم361 لسنة 2005 .*
*9- استيفاء الإقرار بسجل المستوردين وتوقيعه من صاحب الشأن امام الموظف المختص او مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد.*
*10- عدد المجموعات السلعية 21 مجموعة وللمستورد الحق فى قيد المجموعات التى يطلبها حسب نشاط الاستيراد بالسجل التجارى بحد ادنى 10 مجموعات .*
*ملحوظة* 
*يصدر القيد لمدة خمس سنوات ويجدد القيد كل خمس سنوات ويجب تقديم طلب تجديد القيد خلال التسعين يوما السابقة على نهاية القيد حتى لا تكون الرسوم مضاعفة خلال التسعين يوم اللاحقة على نهاية القيد حتى لا يشطب ذلك القيد إدارياً*


*ثانياً: المستندات والاوارق المطلوبة لقيد الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة وشركات الأشخاص (شركات التضامن-وشركات التوصية البسيطة)فى سجل المستوردين*

*1- استيفاء طلب القيد (استمارة 1س مستوردين) موقع من صاحب الشأن امام الموظف المختص او مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد. او مفوض بتفويض خاص بالقيد او مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد أو الوكيل الرسمى العام.*
*2- صورة من عقد الشركة والاصل للاطلاع وفقا لآخر تعديلات تمت به مسجل ومشهر عنه ومثبت فى السجل التجارى .*
*3- صورة السجل التجارى سارى بعد الاطلاع على الأصل او مستخرج رسمى سارى للعمل به موضحاً به عنوان الشركة الرئيسى وان الاستيراد ضمن غرض الشركة واسماء الشركاء به ومن له حق الإدارة والتوقيع عن الشركة*
** رأس مال الشركة لايقل عن 15000 جنية للشركة القديمة التى مضى عليها سنة فأكثر فى مزاولة التجارة وفى هذه الحالة تقدم الشركة ميزانيةمعتمدة من الضرائب بها رأس المال المذكور.وفى حالة عدم امساك حسابات منتظمة يقدم شهادة ايداع مع اخر اقرار ضريبى مع اثبات ذلك بخطاب من الضرائب*
** اما فى حالة الشركات الحديثة التى مضى عليها اقل من سنة يقيد بشرط الا يقل رأس مالها عن 20000 ألف جنية.*
** وتقدم الشركة فى حالة بدء نشاطها شهادة من احد البنوك المعتمدة تفيد إيداع مالايقل عن 15000 جنية مصرى او ما يوازيها بالجنية المصرى فى حالة العملة الأجنبية بأسم الشركة.كما بالسجل التجارى* 
*4- صورة البطاقة الضريبية الصادرة بالحاسب الالى برقم التسيجيل الضريبيى مستوفاة البيانات ومطابقة لبيانات السجل التجارى والاصل للاطلاع( تقدم البطاقة الضريبية بها آخر اقرار ضريبى عند القيد الاول او التجديد ).*
*5- تقدم المستندات التالية من جميع الشركاء المتضامنيين والمديرين وكذلك من لهم حق الإدارة والتوقيع والمدرج أسماءهم بالسجل التجارى والشركاء الموصيين بالنسبة للمسئولية جميع الشركاء المثبت اسمائهم بصحيفة الشركات:-*
*أ) لإثبات الشخصية: صورة البطاقة الشخصية او العائلية (الاصل للاطلاع) وكذلك جميع الشركاء الموصيين*
*ب) لإثبات الجنسية: صورة البطاقة الشخصية او العائلية اذا كان مضى عليها 10سنوات فأكثر او شهادة ميلاد او الشهادة العسكرية او شهادة التخرج التى توضح انه مصرى الجنسية لأكثر من 10سنوات على الأقل حتى تاريخ تقديم الطلب (الأصل للاطلاع) او جواز سفر مصريين مكملان عشر سنوات على الاقل او بطاقة الوالد بالنسبة للشريك الموصى القاصر والمثبت اسمه بها ولو لم يكن الوالد شريكا فى الشركة.*
*كما تقبل البطاقة العائلية للوالد المثبت بها اسم ابنه الذى لم تمضى على صدور بطاقته الشخصية او العائلية 10سنوات اما الاجنبى فيشترط الحصول على بطاقة الجنسية المصرية منذ 10سنوات على الاقل حتى تاريخ تقديم الطلب (الاصل للاطلاع) وكذلك جميع الشركاء الموصيين.*
*ج)الإقرار الخاص للقيدطبقاًللقرار الوزارى رقم361 لسنة 2005.*
*د) قرار قبول الاستقالة او إنهاء الخدمة بالنسبة للعاملين السابقين بالحكومة او القطاع العام او وحدات الحكم المحلى ويجب ان تكون قد مضى على تركة العمل باية جهة من هذه الجهات (سنتان على الاقل) سواء كان الشريك المتضامن جامعى او غير جامعى طالما كان يعمل فى عمل نظير للعمل التجارى ( فى حالة وجود هذه الحالة)*
*6- نسخة من صحيفة الشركات المنشور بها عقد تكوين الشركة ذات المسئولية المحدودة ونظامها الاساسى وكذلك نسخة من الاعداد التى نشرت بها التعديلات التى ادخلت على عقد الشركة بحيث تكون مطابقة لبيانات السجل التجارى.*
*7- استيفاء الإقرار الخاص بسجل المستوردين وتوقيعة ممن له حق الإدارة والتوقيع للشركة امام الموظف المختص او مصدق على التوقيع من بنك معتمد .*
*8- عدد المجموعات السلعية 21 مجموعة وللمستورد الحق فى قيد المجموعات التى يطلبها حسب نشاط الاستيراد بالسجل التجارى وعقد الشركة بحد أدنى 10 مجموعات.*
*ملحوظة*
** يصدر القيد لمدة خمس سنوات ويجدد القيد كل خمس سنوات ويجب تقديم طلب تجديد القيد خلال التسعين يوما السابقةعلى نهاية القيد حتى لا تكون الرسوم مضاعفة خلال التسعين يوما اللاحقة على نهاية القيد حتى لا يشطب ذلك القيد إدارياً.*
 

*ثالثا: بيان المستنات المطلوبة لقيد شركات الأموال( الشركات المساهمة - التوصية بالأسهم)*
*فى سجل المستوردين*
 
*1- استيفاء طلب القيد ( الأستمارة 1 س المستوردين ) موقع ممن لة حق التوقيع و الأدارة أمام الموظف المختص أو مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد أو من المفوض بتفويض خاص بالقيد المبتدأاو مصدق على صحة التوقيع من بنك معتمد.*
*2-نسخة من صحيفة الشركات المنشور بها عقد تأسيس و تكوين الشركة و نظامها الأساسى وفقا لاخر تعديل ادخل على عقد الشركة أو نظامها الأساسى و تكون بيانات السجل التجارى مطابقة لذلك وكذلك صحيفة الشركات المعدلة لأى تعديلات فى الشركة*
*3-مستخرج رسمى صالح للعمل بة موضحا بة عنوان الشركة الرئيسى وأن الاستيراد ضمن غرض الشركة وتشكيل مجلس الأدارة بة و من لة حق الأدارة و التوقيع عن الشركة* 
*4-صورة البطاقة الضريبية الصادرة بالحاسب الالى و بها رقم التسجيل الضريبيى للشركة مستوفاة البيانات و مطابقة لبيانات السجل التجارى (الأصل للاطلاع )(تعفى شركات القطاع العام من ذلك ) ( تقدم البطاقة الضريبية بها آخر اقرار ضريبى عند القيد الاول او التجديد ).*
*5-تقدم المستندات التالية من رئيس و أعضاء مجلس الأدارة أو المديرين ممن لهم حق الأدارة و التوقيع و المثبتة و الواردة أسمائهم بالسجل التجارى . ( تعفى شركات القطاع العام وقطاع الاعمال من ذلك ).*
*أ- لاثبات الشخصية : صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية ( الأصل للاطلاع )*
*ب- لاثبات الجنسية : صورة البطاقة الشخصية أو العائلية اذا كان مضى عليها (10 سنوات) فأكثر أو شهادة الميلاد أو المعاملة العسكرية أو شهادة التخرج التى توضح أنة مصرى الجنسية لاكثر من ( 10 سنوات ) على الاقل حتى تاريخ تقديم الطلب (الاصل للاطلاع) أو جواز سفر مصريين مكملان (10 سنوات) على الاقل أو بطاقة الوالد المثبت بها اسم الشخص الذى لم تمضى على بطاقته الشخصية أو العائلية 10 سنوات . أما الاجنبى فيشترط بطاقة جنسيتة المصرية منذ 10 سنوات على الاقل حتى تاريخ تقديم الطلب (الاصل للاطلاع).*
*ج- يقدم الإقرار الجنائى وتقدم لاصحاب الشأن الوارد اسمائهم بالسجل التجارى .*
*د- قرار قبول الاستقالة أو قرار انهاء الخدمة بالنسبة للعاملين السابقين الحكومة أو القطاع العام أو قطاع الاعمال العام أو وحدات الحكم المحلى و يجب أن تكون قد مضى على تركه العمل بأية جهة من هذه الجهات (سنتان على الاقل) لكل منهم اذا كان يعمل فى عمل نظير للعمل التجارى (ان وجدت ).*
*6- اسيفاء الاقرار الخاص بسجل المستوردين و توقيعه ممن له حق التوقيع و الإدارةأمام الموظف المختص أو مصدق على التوقيع من بنك معتمد و يكون مسئولا عما جاء به مسئولية كاملة ( تعفى شركات القطاع العام من ذلك )،( لا يجوز للوكيل التوقيع عن موكلة فى الاقرارات الشخصية التى يتعين تقديمها من صاحب الشأن ).*
*7- عدد المجموعات السلعية ( 21 مجموعة ) و للمستورد الحق فى قيد المجموعات التى يطلبها حسب نشاط الاستيراد فى السجل التجارى للشركةو عقد الشركة بحد ادنى 10 مجموعات.*
*ملحوظة :-*
*- يصدر القيد لمدة خمس سنوات و يجدد القيد كل خمس سنوات ويجب تقديم طلب تجديد القيد خلال التسعين يوما السابقة على نهاية القيد حتى لا تكون الرسوم مضاعفة خلال التسعين يوما اللاحقة على نهاية القيد حتى لا يشطب ذلك القيد إداريا* 
 

*إجراءات تأدية الخدمة*

*- تقديم المستندات المطلوبة طبقا بحكام القانون 121 لسنة 1982* 
*2- فحص المستندات*
*3- المراجعة الفنية المستندات* 
*4- المراجعة المالية وتحصيل الرسوم*
*5- اعطاء رقم مؤقت ثم القيد فى الدفاتر برقم دائم* 
*6- نسخ البطاقات*
*7- مراجعة البطاقات*
*8- إستلام البطاقات* 
*9- حفظ الملفات بالأرشيف*
*10- إدراج البطاقات بالحاسب الآلى* 


*زمن تأدية الخدمة* 

*48 ساعة من تاريخ السداد للرسوم بالخزينة.*





*الرسوم المطلوبة* 


** 3000 جنية (ثلاثة آلاف جنية) تأمين مقدم مع طلب القيد*
** 500 جنية (خمسمائة جنية) رسم القيد لاول مرة ولاعادة القيد بحد أقصى عشر مجموعات سلعية.* 
** 50 جنية (خمسون جنيها)رسم عن كل اضافة لمجموعة سلعية تزيد عن الحد الأقصى المشار الية.*
** 10 جنية (عشرة جنيهات) رسم النشر عن القيد.*
** 15 جنيه (خمسة عشر جنيها)رسم نقابة تجاريين.* 
** 3525حد ادنى 10 مجموعات*
** 5 جنيه اى نسخه اضافية*
 

*النماذج المطلوبة*


*استمارة س1 مستوردين*
**

*استمارة 1 س مستوردين*
**

*اقرار شركة*
**

*اقرار منشأة فردية*

**

*ارجو ان اكون وفقت في الاجابة عن الفقرة الاولي و اسمح لي بالعودة للاجابة عن باقي الفقرات*
*تحياتي و تقديري*

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكراً أخي الفاضل ابن طيبة على أهتمامك بإستشارتي
وسرعة الرد على الفقرة الاولي 
حيث أنك قد أمدتني بصورة كاملة لكيفية قيد الشركة فى سجل المستوردين
وأنا في إنتظار عودتك للرد عن باقي الفقرات
وجعلك الله في عون الأخرين
وشكراً

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أين باقي الردود جزاكم الله خيراً
وشكراً

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أنا مازلت منتظر ردودكم للأهميه 
جزاكم الله خيراً
وشكراً

----------


## سابرينا

> ثانياً: يرجى من الأخت الفاضله سابرينا سرعة عرض المجموعات السلعية كاملة .


استاذ/ علاء 
اولا:- اسفة على التاخر فى الرد فلم اكن اعلم بوجود هذه المشاركة لانقطاع دخولى الى المنتدى 
ثانيا:- اسفة لاننى لم استطع ان اتى بكل المجموعات السلعية لكن سافى بها سيادتكم فى اقرب وقت لكنى اتيت لحضرتك ب (13 ) مجموعة لحين استيفاء باقى المجموعات وهم:-

[frame="1 60"]المجموعة رقم (1) تتضمن منتجات المملكة الحيوانية :-
الحيوانات الحية – لحوم واحشاء زاطراف صالحة للاكل – اسماك وذوات قشور وحيوانات رخوة – البان ومنتجات صناعة الالبان، بيض طيور ،عسل طبيعى –

المجموعة رقم (2) تتضمن منتجات المملكة النباتية:-
منتجات خية ومنتجات زراعة الازهار – خضر ونباتات وجذور ودرنات غذائية – فواكه وغيرها من الاثمار الصالحة للاكل – قشور حمضيات وبطيخ اصفر – بن وشاى ومته وبهارات ووافاوية – حبوب- منتجات مطاحن ( شعير ،نشا،درنات .....)- حبوب واثمار زيتية  وبذور وانمار منوعة ،نباتات للصناعة والطب ، فش وعلف – مواد اولية نباتية للصناعة والدباغة – مواد حفر ومواد اولية ومنتجات خام من اصل نباتى 

المجموعة رقم (3) تتضمن شحوم ودهون وزيوت ( حيوانية أو نباتية ):- 
شحوم ودهون وزيوت ( حيوانية أو نباتية)- دهون غذائية محضرة – شموع من اصل حيوانى

مجموعة رقم (4) تتضمن  منتجات صناعة الاغذية ، مشروبات ، سوائل كحلية :- 
محضرات لحوم واسماك وذوات قشور وحيوانات رخوة – سكر ومصنوعات سكرية – كاكاو  ومستحضراته – محضرات اساسها الحبوب او الدقيق او النشا –فطائر محضرات خضر ونباتات صالحة للاكل وفواكه – محضرات غذائية منوعة- مشروبات وسوائل كحولية وخل – بقايا ونفايات صناعة الاغذية – تبغ 

المجموعة رقم (5) تتضمن منتجات معدنية :- 
ملح – كبريت- اتربة واحجار –جص –كلس واسمنت – خامات معادن وخبثها ورمادها – وقود معدنى وزيوت معدنية ومنتجات تقطير هذه المواد وشموع معدنية 

المجموعة رقم (6) تتضمن منتجات الصناعات الكيميائية والصناعات المرتبطة بها :- 

المجموعة رقم (7) تتضمن راتنجات ولدائن اصطناعية –اثيرات واستيرات السليلوز ، مصنوعات هذه المواد مطاط طبيعى او تركيبى ومصنوعاته 

المجموعة رقم (8) تتضمن جلود وفراء ومصنوعاته من هذه المواد – اصناف عدة حيوانات والسراجة ولوازم سفر اصناف ممركشة ( سختيان ) واصناف صناعة العلف – مصنوعات من مصارين 

المجموعة رقم (9) تتضمن خشب – فحم خشبى – مصنوعات خشبية – فلين ومصنوعاته – اصناف صناعتى الحصر والسلال

المجموعة رقم (10) تتضمن مواد مستعملة فى صناعة الورق -  ورق ( كرتون) – مصنوعات من عجائن  السليلوز وورق مقوى – ادوات المكتبات ومنتجات فن الرسم والخط 

المجموعة رقم (11) تتضمن مواد نسج ومصنوعات الحرير ومشتقاته – مواد نسيجية تركيبية واصطناعية من خيوط او شعيرات مستمرة – خيوط ممعدنة ونسجها ونسج من خيوط معدنية – صوف وبر وشعر – كتان ورامى – قطن –مواد نسيجية نباتية اخرى – خيوط من ورق نسجها – بسط وسجاد ...............

المجموعة رقم (12) تتضمن أحذية أغطية راس واخزؤاها مظلات مطر وشماسى واجزاؤها – ازهار اصطناعية ومصنوعات من شعر بشرى – مراوح – ريش وزغب محضران واصناف منها 

المجموعة رقم (13) تتضمن مصنوعات من حجر او اسمنت او حرير صخرى لو ميكا او من مواد  مماثلة هذه المواد –حلى الغواية – نقود – لؤلؤ - احجار كريمة وشبه كريمة [/frame]

----------


## alaalden

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
شكراً للأخت الفاضله سابرينا لإهتمامها بالرد على سؤالي 
حتى وإن جاء متأخراً
وأنا في إنتظار باقي المجموعات إن أمكن
حفظك الله
وشكراً

----------


## احمد بيومي

تحيه للأخت سابرينا وانتظر انا ايضا الرد على باقي الاسئله ففيها فأئده عظيمة لي فقد تكون بدايه خير لي كل عام وانتي بخير

----------


## Aiiar

السلام عليكم
موقع رائع و فائدة أروع
قررت أنا و صديقي عمل شركه و لكن تخصصاتنا مختلفه
فخبرته هو في مجال الدعايه و الاعلان أما عني ففي مجال شبكات الكمبيوتر و أنظمة الأمان
1\ فهل يمكن انشاء شركه بهذين النشاطين المختلفين !؟
2\ كما أننا ننوي في المستقبل اضافة نشاط الاستيراد لشركتنا فهل هذا بسيط و ممكن ؟
3\ أنا مهندس اتصالات أردني الجنسيه والاردني له صلاحية الاقامه الغير محددة بمده في مصر، ولدي إقامه في الكويت على الجواز الاردني و أحمل الجنسيه المصريه و صديقي مهندس كمبيوتر ، مصري و هناك شريك ثالث في السنه الأخيره في معهد اتصالات، مصري.، فأيهما أفضل أن تكون أوراق شراكتي بالجنسيه الأردنيه أم المصريه ؟
4\ بالنسبه لرأس المال من 10 إلى 20 ألف جنيه، وإذا كانت هناك مزايا لزيادة رأس المال أرجو ذكرها
5\ هل هناك صيغ ثابته أو أمثله لعقود شركات حتى تسهل علي صياغة عقدنا
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## Aiiar

*السلام عليكم
أنتظر من الأخوه ردا على استشارتي
وشكرا*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				السلام عليكم
موقع رائع و فائدة أروع
			
		

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لثقتك بالمنتدى 





			
				قررت أنا و صديقي عمل شركه و لكن تخصصاتنا مختلفه
فخبرته هو في مجال الدعايه و الاعلان أما عني ففي مجال شبكات الكمبيوتر و أنظمة الأمان
1\ فهل يمكن انشاء شركه بهذين النشاطين المختلفين !؟
			
		

يجوز انشاء شركة بهذين الغرضين لكن نشاط الشبكات يتم عمل استعلام امنى عليه بحيث لايتم استخراج السجل التجارى الابعد الحصول على الموافقة الامنية 





			
				2\ كما أننا ننوي في المستقبل اضافة نشاط الاستيراد لشركتنا فهل هذا بسيط و ممكن ؟
			
		

يجوز اضافة نشاط الاستيراد للشركة بعقد تعديل وملخص له مسجل فى المحكمة ومضاف على البطاقة الضريبية ثم على السجل التجارى





			
				3\ أنا مهندس اتصالات أردني الجنسيه والاردني له صلاحية الاقامه الغير محددة بمده في مصر، ولدي إقامه في الكويت على الجواز الاردني و أحمل الجنسيه المصريه و صديقي مهندس كمبيوتر ، مصري و هناك شريك ثالث في السنه الأخيره في معهد اتصالات، مصري.، فأيهما أفضل أن تكون أوراق شراكتي بالجنسيه الأردنيه أم المصريه ؟
			
		

نشاط الاستيراد محظور على الاجانب لذا يفضل عمل الشركة بالاوراق المصرية حتى تستطيع عمل بطاقة استيرادية وممارسة نشاط الاستيراد كما ان الاجانب ايضا يتم عمل استعلام امنى عنهم لذا يفضل العمل باوراقك المصرية 





			
				4\ بالنسبه لرأس المال من 10 إلى 20 ألف جنيه، وإذا كانت هناك مزايا لزيادة رأس المال أرجو ذكرها
			
		

يتم عمل راس مال الشركة اكثر من 15 الف جنيه حتى تستطيع عمل بطاقة استيرادية من الناحية زيادة راس المال ذلك على حسب حجم اعمالك او مدى احتياجك لراس مال معين 





			
				5\ هل هناك صيغ ثابته أو أمثله لعقود شركات حتى تسهل علي صياغة عقدنا
			
		

يوجد صيغ لكنها تختلف من شخص لاخر الا ان مضمونها واحد ويوجد مواقع قانونية كثيرة على النت تتضمن هذه الصيغ وهذا موقع به صيغة عقد شركة تضامن 
http://www.elzayat.com/show_seagh_50.htm

المركز يعتذر فى التـأخر فى الرد على استفساركم اتمنى ان اكون استطعت الرد على استفساركم*

----------


## Aiiar

*شكرا جدا على ردك المفيد و المرتب*

----------


## Aiiar

شكرا لكم على الموضوع المفيد و الرائع.

أحببت أن أسأل، هل هناك ما يمنع قانونا أن أكون شريكا في أكثر من شركه تضامن ؟

وكل عام وأنتم بخير
شكراً

----------


## Aiiar

*سمعت أنه من اجراءات انشاء الشركه أن يأتي شخص لمعاينة مقر الشركه
هل يكون هذا من السجل التجاري ؟
و هل يتم رفض هذا الموظف للمقر إذا كان المقر مازال تحت التشطيبات و لم يتم تأثيثه بعد ؟*

----------


## محمدالقائد

تحياتى لمشجع الاتحاد الاستاذ اسكندرانى و سريع الاجابة ابن طيبة ولى سؤال اذا انتن المنشاة فردية ( محل ملابس جاهزة ) يبقى السجل التجارى فردى و لا قيد شركات

----------


## اسكندرانى

> شكرا لكم على الموضوع المفيد و الرائع.
> 
> أحببت أن أسأل، هل هناك ما يمنع قانونا أن أكون شريكا في أكثر من شركه تضامن ؟
> 
> وكل عام وأنتم بخير
> شكراً


لا يوجد ما يمنع  من ان تكون شريكا متضامنا فى اكثر من شركة

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *سمعت أنه من اجراءات انشاء الشركه أن يأتي شخص لمعاينة مقر الشركه
> هل يكون هذا من السجل التجاري ؟
> و هل يتم رفض هذا الموظف للمقر إذا كان المقر مازال تحت التشطيبات و لم يتم تأثيثه بعد ؟*


معاينة المقر لا يمنع فيه من انه تحت التشطيب

----------


## اسكندرانى

> تحياتى لمشجع الاتحاد الاستاذ اسكندرانى و سريع الاجابة ابن طيبة ولى سؤال اذا انتن المنشاة فردية ( محل ملابس جاهزة ) يبقى السجل التجارى فردى و لا قيد شركات


منشاة فردية يكون السجل التجارى فردى

----------


## سابرينا

> اقتباس:  
>    المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassen  
> 
> 
>   السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخت الفاضلة سابرينا
> اريد الحصول علي معلومات عن كيفية اصدار سجل مصدرين
> انا شركة فردية ولي سجل وبطاقة ضريبية
> ومن اغراض الشركة الاستيراد والتصدير


 


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاوراق المطلوبة لسجل المصدرين بالنسبة للتاجر الفرد:-

1- مستخرج حديث من السجل التجارى متضمن نشاط التصدير والايقل راس المال عن 25 الف جنيه 

2- شهادة مزاولة التصدير و تصدر من مركز تدريب التجارة الخارجية - وزارة التجارة والصناعة (قاعة 6 أكتوير أرض المعارض - مدينة نصر -ت/ 2612563-2612569 ) وقيمة الدورة 500 جنيه لمدة شهر تقريبا

3-طلب القيد فى سجل المصدرين

4-إقرار من صاحب الشأن بالحالة الجنائية و بأنه لا يعمل بالحكومة أو القطاع العام و لم يشهر إفلاسه و لم يسبق له القيد بسجل المصدرين 

5-صورة البطاقة الشخصية + الاصل للاطلاع

6-شهادة بتسجيل العلامات التجارية ان وجدت

ملحوظة :
-البطاقة التصدرية تصدر مؤقته لحين تقديم شهادة مزاولة التصدير 
- فى حالة الوكيل يتم عمل صحة توقيع من صاحب الشأن على طلب القيد والاقرار الحالة الجنايئة والتفويض اذا كان الوكيل يتعامل بتفويض

ارجو ان اكون استطعت الرد على استفسارك

----------


## mousef

السلام عليكم جميعا 

أولا أنا سعيد جدا اني لقيت المنتدي ده والجزء ده خصوصا من المنتدي ، لأني ببقي محتار جدا ومش عارف اسأل مين وازاي.

 المهم ..أنا عايز افتح شركة تعمل في مجال التدريب علي شبكات الحاسب وأمن المعلومات ونظم التشغيل ....وهكذا ، وأيضا سأود بعد فترة وجيزة من الافتتاح ان اعلن عن تركيب الشبكات وصيانتها وأمنها ... 

أولا: أود أن أعرف ما هي الخطوات القانونية الاساسية بالترتيب التي ينبغي ان تتم 

ثانيا: هل لا بد من استخراج تصاريح معينة مثلا أمنية لأن النشاط يحتوي علي دورات تدريبية وشبكات وأمن معلومات ؟؟

ثالثا: أنا لي أخ عنده معرض ادوات كهربائية ومنزلية ولديه سجل تجاري ، فهل يمكن أن نضيف نشاط اخر للسجل الخاص به ، هذا النشاط الاخر هو الشركة التي اتحدث عنها،،مع العلم ان المعرض في المنوفية بينما الشركة التي اود افتتاحها في محافظة اخري وهي القليوبية ..

رابعا: أنا أعمل مهندس في احد الهيئات الحكومية ولكن بعقد سنوي مكافأة مقطوعة ، فهل يوجد مانع قانوني من أن اكون شريك في هذه الشركة او حتي صاحب الشركة ؟؟

----------


## سابرينا

> أولا أنا سعيد جدا اني لقيت المنتدي ده والجزء ده خصوصا من المنتدي ، لأني ببقي محتار جدا ومش عارف اسأل مين وازاي.


احنا اسعد بوجودك بيننا وياريت تشعر معنا ان منتدى ابناء مصر بيتك الثانى 




> المهم ..أنا عايز افتح شركة تعمل في مجال التدريب علي شبكات الحاسب وأمن المعلومات ونظم التشغيل ....وهكذا ، وأيضا سأود بعد فترة وجيزة من الافتتاح ان اعلن عن تركيب الشبكات وصيانتها وأمنها ... 
> 
> أولا: أود أن أعرف ما هي الخطوات القانونية الاساسية بالترتيب التي ينبغي ان تتم


اجراءات الشركة تختلف من قانون الى قانون تود ان تنشأ شركة تبعا لقانون التجارة ام قانون 159 او
8
تاسيس شركة تبعا لقانون التجارة :-
1- تاخد صالح للتسجيل من السجل التجارى التابع له مقر الشركة على العقد والملخص 
2- ثم تسجل العقد فى المحكمة وتنشره فى الجريدة 
3- ثم تتوجه للضرائب لفتح ملف ضريبى 
4- ثم الغرفة التجارية ( يشترط الا يكون على مقر الشركة سجل سابق )
5- ثم الرجوع مره اخرى للسجل التجارى لعمل السجل 
ملحوظة :- النشاط المتعلق بالشبكات والنت يوجد له موافقة امنية قبل استخراج السجل التجارى سيتم السير فى كل الاجراءات ثم يتم التوقف عن استخراج السجل لحين الاتيان بالموافقة الامنية 
فى الصفحات السابقة من المركز الاجراءات بالتفصيل 






> ثانيا: هل لا بد من استخراج تصاريح معينة مثلا أمنية لأن النشاط يحتوي علي دورات تدريبية وشبكات وأمن معلومات ؟؟


ايوه لكن قانون 159 وقانون 8 تاسس الشركة الاول وبعد ذلك تاخذ التراخيص اللازمة لكل نشاط 




> ثالثا: أنا لي أخ عنده معرض ادوات كهربائية ومنزلية ولديه سجل تجاري ، فهل يمكن أن نضيف نشاط اخر للسجل الخاص به ، هذا النشاط الاخر هو الشركة التي اتحدث عنها،،مع العلم ان المعرض في المنوفية بينما الشركة التي اود افتتاحها في محافظة اخري وهي القليوبية ..


يجوز اضافة نشاط على السجل بعمل عقد تعديل على الشركة بتعديل الغرض لاضافة النشاط وياخد نفس اجراءات التاسيس من صالح للتسجيل وتسجيل فى المحكمة واضافة على البطاقة الضريبية ثم الغرفة والاخر السجل التجارى 
بخصوص النشاط والمقر الاخر ممكن تعمل عقد تعديل باضافة نشاط وفرع للشركة ويكون نشاط النت والشبكات خاص بالفرع الجديد فقط 




> رابعا: أنا أعمل مهندس في احد الهيئات الحكومية ولكن بعقد سنوي مكافأة مقطوعة ، فهل يوجد مانع قانوني من أن اكون شريك في هذه الشركة او حتي صاحب الشركة ؟؟


موظفى الهيئات الحكومية ليس لهم المشاركة فى تاسيس الشركات او المساهمة فيها لانهم بيقوموا بالاطلاع على اصل البطاقة للتأكد من ان الشركاء من غير العاملين بالحكومة  اما موضوع موظف بعقد اعذرنى لا استطيع الاجابة على هذه الجزئية 

تحياتى لك سابرينا والمركز يعتذر على التاخر فى الرد ويتمنى ان يكون استطاع الرد على استفسارك

----------


## spinner

السلام عليكم

أنا كنت عايز اسال
 أنا عايز افتح شركة صغيرة اوى بس ميكنش لها مقر يعنى شركة على الانترنت (يعنى مجرد هبيع سيريال نمبر ) .
كل اللى هعمله اشترى السيريال نمبر بتاع برنامج من الشركة بره و ابيعه هنا فى مصر على الانترنت و اللى يشترى يعملى ايداع فى البنك بالفلوس و انا ادفع للشركة بره بالفيزا.
يعنى شركة صغيرة جدا جدا بس الفكرة عايز كله يبقى سليم و يبقى عندى ملف ضريبى.

كنت عايز اسال على السجل التجارى و الملف الضريبى ينفع اطلعهم بدون مقر للشركة(عنوان يعنى) و مش عايز اكتب عنوان بيتى على انه مقر للشركة؟

و هل يوجد اى حلول لى؟

شكرا لكم على الجهد و الردود على كل الناس اللىسألت قبلى

منتظر الرد ان شاء الله

----------


## اسكندرانى

اخى العزيز spinner




> أنا كنت عايز اسال
>  أنا عايز افتح شركة صغيرة اوى بس ميكنش لها مقر يعنى شركة على الانترنت (يعنى مجرد هبيع سيريال نمبر )


حضرتك عاوز تعرف نظام التجارة الكترونيه 




> كل اللى هعمله اشترى السيريال نمبر بتاع برنامج من الشركة بره و ابيعه هنا فى مصر على الانترنت و اللى يشترى يعملى ايداع فى البنك بالفلوس و انا ادفع للشركة بره بالفيزا.


مش فاهم قوى الفكرة 

لكن لو هو ده الاسلوب 

لا اظن انها تحتاج سجل تجارى وبطاقة ضريبيه 





> كنت عايز اسال على السجل التجارى و الملف الضريبى ينفع اطلعهم بدون مقر للشركة(عنوان يعنى) و مش عايز اكتب عنوان بيتى على انه مقر للشركة؟


السجل التجارى والبطاقة الضريبية لازم على مقر 

ولو ايجار ولو ايجار لمده محدده  او لو مكان مفروش 

لكن لازم يكون فى مقر 

اخى العزيز 

ياريت تكتب لى بالتفصيل اكتر  

وسوف ابحث فى قانون التجارة الالكترونيه  ولو وجدت شىء سوف ارسل لحضرتك

----------


## spinner

شكرا اخى العزيز الفكرة ببساطة قول بتفق مع شركة بتبيع مثلا software اشترى مثلا 100 نسخ من برنامج بسعر معين و بعدين ابيع انا النسخ دى هنا فى مصر على النت و اللى بيشترى يحولى الفلوس على حسابى فى البنك و انا ابعتله serial number بتاع الsoftware  هو يعمل download لل software من على النت يعنى من الاخر مش هشوف المشترى وجها لوجه و لا هشحنله حاجة كل الموضوع ببعتله serial number بتاع البرنامج فى E-mail او message على الموبايل لما يحطلى الفلوس فى البنك.
الفكرة ان هيبقى ليا حساب فى البنك و طبعا بكسب يبقى لازم ادفع ضرايب و انا عايز الموضوع قانونى.
يعنى مش عايز أاسس شركة و لا اى حاجة بس عايز لما استلم فلوس فى حسابى فى البنك يبقى الموضوع قانونى و محدش يحاسبنى .
يا ريت تقولى الاقى فين قانون التجارة الاليكترونية
أنا مش عايز يبقى ليا فرع و لا اى حاجة و هى فعلا تجارة الكترونية زى محضرتك فهمت فى الاول مظبوط بس انا مش عارف فى قانون للتجارة الالكترونية فى مصر؟ و ازاى اسجل ايه الخطواط علشان اقدر اعمل تجارة الكترونية؟.
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## zewailzewail

السلام عليكم
اولا والله اني لعاجز لكم عن الشكر لخدماتكم و معلوماتكم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
كان لي بعض الاستفسارات 
انا اريد عمل شركة لاستيراد حيث انني طالب بالفرقه الاخيره بالتعليم الجامعي
١- هل الافضل لي تاسيس الشركة باسم اي احد من اخوتي ثم بعد حصولي علي الشهاده الجامعيه يقوم بعمل لي تنازل ؟ وكيف يتم هذا التنازل وما الرسوم الخاصه لذلك
٢- ام اقوم بعمل شركة تضامن انا واحد اخوتي الحاصلين علي تعليم جامعي ؟ واذا تم ذلك هل يكون لي حق بعد ذلك في فتح اعتماد مستندي في البنك لصالح المصدر ام يشترط لذلك صاحب الشان المدون اسمه في البطاقه الاستيراديه
٣- يرجي توضيح اماكن وعنواين الجهات و الهيئات المختصة بفتح السجل التجاري و البطاقه الضريبيه و الاستيراديه
٤- ذكرت في الاول ان الشركة تعتمد علي الاستيراد ولذلك لابد اولا من وجود سجل تجاري وبطاقه ضريبيه لكن هل يشترط تقديم ميزانيات او حسابات او اقرار ضريبي لتلك الشركة الجديدة
٥- وبالنسبه لرأس المال ما الاوراق التي تثبت ذلك هل يشترط لذلك تقدم حساب بنكي
٦- بالنسبه للضرايب التي تفرض علي الشركات هل تدخل الشركات الجديده التي لم يمضي علي تاسيسها اكثر من خمس سنوات هل هذه الشركات عليها ضرائب سنويه
٧- بالنسبه لموظف كان يعمل منذ ١٠ سنوات بوزارة الصحه وعمل بها لمده اكثر من ٣ اعوام هل له الحق في عمل بطاقه اسيتراديه وما الاوراق المطلوبه منه

----------


## zewailzewail

بالنسبه للموظف او الموظفه الذي تم فصله او رفده من العمل بسبب غيابه تعتبر شهادة فصله هذه بمثابة شهادة قبول الاستقاله او انهاء الخدمه
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## zewailzewail

مازلت منتظر ردودكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم
> اولا والله اني لعاجز لكم عن الشكر لخدماتكم و معلوماتكم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم
> كان لي بعض الاستفسارات


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرحبا بك اخى الكريم واشكرك على كلماتك الكريمة المشجعة 
واتمنى ان نحقق خدمة يستفيد منها كل الاخوه الاعضاء 




> انا اريد عمل شركة لاستيراد حيث انني طالب بالفرقه الاخيره بالتعليم الجامعي
> ١- هل الافضل لي تاسيس الشركة باسم اي احد من اخوتي ثم بعد حصولي علي الشهاده الجامعيه يقوم بعمل لي تنازل ؟ وكيف يتم هذا التنازل وما الرسوم الخاصه لذلك
> ٢- ام اقوم بعمل شركة تضامن انا واحد اخوتي الحاصلين علي تعليم جامعي ؟ واذا تم ذلك هل يكون لي حق بعد ذلك في فتح اعتماد مستندي في البنك لصالح المصدر ام يشترط لذلك صاحب الشان المدون اسمه في البطاقه الاستيراديه
> ٣- يرجي توضيح اماكن وعنواين الجهات و الهيئات المختصة بفتح السجل التجاري و البطاقه الضريبيه و الاستيراديه
> ٤- ذكرت في الاول ان الشركة تعتمد علي الاستيراد ولذلك لابد اولا من وجود سجل تجاري وبطاقه ضريبيه لكن هل يشترط تقديم ميزانيات او حسابات او اقرار ضريبي لتلك الشركة الجديدة
> ٥- وبالنسبه لرأس المال ما الاوراق التي تثبت ذلك هل يشترط لذلك تقدم حساب بنكي


الاجابة على هذه ةالاسئلة موجوده فى هذه المشاركة للاستاذ ابن طيبه 

وسوف نكمل الاجابة على باقى الاسئة

----------


## markg943

السلام عليكم 
كنت عاوز اسالعن حاجه بسيطه بس ضروريه جدا بالنسبه ليا 
انا عاوز افتح مكتب ديكور وعاوز سجل تجارى ليه
بس فى حاجه انا مش مهندس 
هل من الشرط ان يكون باسم مهندس ؟
وما هى الاجراءات التى تتطلب لعمل التصاريح 
والبطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى



بليز بسرعه محتاجه ضرورى 
هينفع من غير مهندس ولا لا ؟

وشكرا

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم 
> كنت عاوز اسالعن حاجه بسيطه بس ضروريه جدا بالنسبه ليا 
> انا عاوز افتح مكتب ديكور وعاوز سجل تجارى ليه
> بس فى حاجه انا مش مهندس 
> هل من الشرط ان يكون باسم مهندس ؟
> وما هى الاجراءات التى تتطلب لعمل التصاريح 
> والبطاقه الضريبيه والسجل التجارى
> بليز بسرعه محتاجه ضرورى 
> هينفع من غير مهندس ولا لا ؟
> وشكرا


اخى الفاضل 
حاقول لحضرتك حاجة مهمة قوووووووووووى

فى فرق كبير جدااااااااااااا 

بين الاوراق اللى مطلوبة للحصول على مكتب 

وبين ممارسة العمل نفسه 

يعنى مع احترامى لحضرتك ولاى صاحب عمل شريف 

اللى بيعمل ستاير  بيقول انه بيشتغل فى الديكور 

اللى بيعمل  مشغولات حديديه  فرفورجيه بيقول ديكور 

اللى بيشتغل فى اعمال جبس بيقول ديكور 

اللى بيعمل نقاش بيقول ديكور 

اللى بيقوم باعمال البياض بيقول ديكور 

اى شخص من هؤلاء  يستطيع  لو تحت يده  دكان او شقة ايجار جديد او حتى مفروش 

انه يقوم باجراءات الحصول على بطاقة ضريبيه وسجل تجارى 

مكتوب فيها مقاولات اعمال ديكور 

لكن لو اللى انت تقصده مكتب هندسى للتصميمات  هذا امر مختلف نهائى 

يحتاج موافقة نقابة المهندسين وانك تكون مقيد فيها ولك رقم قيد 

ياريت حضرتك تقول لى فكرتك بتوضيح  اكثر حتى استطيع ان افيدك

----------


## markg943

متشكر لرد حضرتك  جدا 
حضرتك انا عندى ورشه زجاج معشق  وعاوز اطلع ليها سجل تجارى وبطاقه ضريبيه 
بس انت عارف ان الحجات دى 
فيها وش كتير  امن صناعى  وتامينات
  فاعاوز اطلع سجل تجارى لمكتب ديكور عشان الحجات دى كلها

----------


## malek_fa

ارجوا من سيادتكم افادتي عن الاجراءات القانونية لفتح سيبر نت 
لانني في حيرة من هذا الامر
1- كيفية استخراج سجل تجاري 
2- كيفية استخراج بطاقة ضريبية
3- كيفية التسجيل في الغرفة التجارية
4- ترخيص من الحي التابع لة لمزاولة النشاط
5- استخراج تصريح من الجهات الامنية ( في حالة استخدام برنتر و سكانر)
6- جهة الترخيص للنشاط من القرية الذكية
اعذرني سيدي لان صديق لي اعلمني بكل هذة التصاريح والاجراءات فهل هي كل التصاريح المطلوبة وكيفية استخراجها ؟ ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## msaber2

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته 
عندي سؤال بسيط
لي واحد صديقي سودانى عايز يفتح شركة توصيات ماليه (يعني توصيات بورصة وفوركس وهكذا)
كنت بستأذن حضراتكم عايزين نعرف تفاصيل الحصول علي ترخيص مكتب وتكاليفه
جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء

----------


## ashrafgad770

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الموضوع باختصار ...
انا عندي منشأه تجارية بسيطة ... واتعامل في التوريدات العامة للجهات الحكومية فقط
انتشر فى الايام الاخيرة ما يطلقون عليها الشركات الوهمية وهي شركات تقدم اسعار اقل من التى نتقدم بها للمناقصات المختلفة وبالبحث وراء تلك الشركات اتضح انهم يحملون بالفعل بطاقة ضريبية وسجل تجاري وضريبة مبيعات ولكن جميعهم على عنوان مسكنهم اي انهم يمارسون النشاط التجاري من البيت (السكن الخاص بهم) وبالتالى فانهم يستفيدون من اسعار الخدمات مثل (كهرباء،غاز،تليفون)بسعر الخدمة المنزلية وبالتالى ليس لديهم اي مصروفات تذكر مثل مصاريف ايجار او مرتبات او خلافة الامر الذي يجعلهم ينافسونا فى اعمالنا دون اي رادع ..
السؤال : هل يجوز قانونا ان استخرج اوراق رسمية : بطاقة ضريبية او سجل تجاري او خلافة على عنوان البيت الذى اسكن فية ..وكيف تمكنوا من استخراج الاوراق الرسمية دون معاينة وما هو بند القانون الذى يوضح ذلك لتسليمة الى الجهات التى ينافسوننا فيها
ما هو نص القانون الذى يسمح بذلك او يمنع ذلك ؟؟؟
ارجو الرد للاهمية وشكرا لكم على تعاونكم والله يوفقكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الموضوع باختصار ...
> انا عندي منشأه تجارية بسيطة ... واتعامل في التوريدات العامة للجهات الحكومية فقط
> انتشر فى الايام الاخيرة ما يطلقون عليها الشركات الوهمية وهي شركات تقدم اسعار اقل من التى نتقدم بها للمناقصات المختلفة وبالبحث وراء تلك الشركات اتضح انهم يحملون بالفعل بطاقة ضريبية وسجل تجاري وضريبة مبيعات ولكن جميعهم على عنوان مسكنهم اي انهم يمارسون النشاط التجاري من البيت (السكن الخاص بهم) وبالتالى فانهم يستفيدون من اسعار الخدمات مثل (كهرباء،غاز،تليفون)بسعر الخدمة المنزلية وبالتالى ليس لديهم اي مصروفات تذكر مثل مصاريف ايجار او مرتبات او خلافة الامر الذي يجعلهم ينافسونا فى اعمالنا دون اي رادع ..
> السؤال : هل يجوز قانونا ان استخرج اوراق رسمية : بطاقة ضريبية او سجل تجاري او خلافة على عنوان البيت الذى اسكن فية ..
> ما هو نص القانون الذى يسمح بذلك او يمنع ذلك ؟؟؟
> ارجو الرد للاهمية وشكرا لكم على تعاونكم والله يوفقكم



اخى الفاضل 
يسمح قانون 136 لسنة 81 بتحويل  السكن الى نشاط تجارى  بشرط دفع نسب مئوية متدرجة من القيمة الايجارية حسب نص الماده رقم 19  

طبعا لو مكان السكن تمليك يبقى مفيش اى مشكلة

----------


## ashrafgad770

> اخى الفاضل 
> يسمح قانون 136 لسنة 81 بتحويل  السكن الى نشاط تجارى  بشرط دفع نسب مئوية متدرجة من القيمة الايجارية حسب نص الماده رقم 19  
> 
> طبعا لو مكان السكن تمليك يبقى مفيش اى مشكلة


الاخ الفاضل (اسكندرانى) كيف حالكم 
اولا شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك بالرد على سؤالي .... ولكن اعتقد انك فهمت سؤالي غلط
انا لا اسكن فى وحدة سكنية واريد تحويلها لتجارية
انا اسال هل يجوز لاي شخص استخراج الاوراق الرسمية .. بطاقة ضريبية .. سجل تجاري .. وخلافة على عنوان مسكنه ومزاحمة الشركات الرسمية التى لها مقر رسمي ومصروفات مقابل هذا المقر
وان كان هذا ممنوع فما هو نص القانون الذى يمنع ذلك
وشكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم

----------


## اسكندرانى

> الاخ الفاضل (اسكندرانى) كيف حالكم 
> اولا شكرا جزيلا لاهتمامك بالرد على سؤالي .... ولكن اعتقد انك فهمت سؤالي غلط
> انا لا اسكن فى وحدة سكنية واريد تحويلها لتجارية
> انا اسال هل يجوز لاي شخص استخراج الاوراق الرسمية .. بطاقة ضريبية .. سجل تجاري .. وخلافة على عنوان مسكنه ومزاحمة الشركات الرسمية التى لها مقر رسمي ومصروفات مقابل هذا المقر
> وان كان هذا ممنوع فما هو نص القانون الذى يمنع ذلك
> وشكرا جزيلا لسيادتكم


اى شخص معاه عقد ايجار او تمليك ومعاه ايصال مياه او كهرباء او تليفون 

يقدر يطلع كل الاوراق الرسمية لشركة مقرها حجرة فى منزله 

ولو حضرتك اخدت بالك من نص الفقرة 19 من القانون 


فى حالة التغيير الجزئى  للاستعمال يستحق المالك نصف النسبة المشار اليها 

وهى اشارة الى تغير جزئى للسكن يعنى حجرة  او ماشابه ذلك

----------


## waterman

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أولا أريد أن أشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع وخصوصا على مركز المعلومات الممتاز 

لى أستفسار أرجوا أن تفيدونى فيه 

أريد أن أفتح شركة أستيراد وتصدير فى مصر  بحكم  والأستفسار كالأتى :

1- انا فلسطينى احمل وثيقة السفر المصرية + أمى مصرية + أعيش طول حياتى فى مصر والمفروض ان القانون يعطنى حق الجنسية المصرية لكن ككثير مما هم مثلى لم نأخذها المهم  قد فهمت مما قرات هنا ومما سمعته من البعض أنه لا أستطيع فتح شركة أستيراد وتصدير لوحدى لأنى بهذا المنطق لست مصرى ولكن من الممكن أن ادخل شريك مصرى معى بنسبة 51% وقد قررت أن أدخل والدتى معى  كشريك مصرى ولكنها لا تحمل شهادة عليا ولكن متوسطة  فأستفسارى هل دخول والدتى معى كشريك مصرى ب 51% يجعلنى أستطيع ان افتح شركة أستيراد وتصدير أم لا وإن كان الرد بنعم أستطيع فهل يجب بما ان والدتى لا تحمل شهادة جامعية فيجب أن تكون زاولت المهنة عامين كما قرات هنا وما الحل ؟ مع العلم انى احمل شهادة جامعية من مصر 

الأستفسار الثانى قرات هنا مشاركة فى مصاريف البطاقة الأسترادية ووجدت انها تتعدى ال 7000 جنيه مع أنى عرفت من المحامى والهيئة أنها فقط حوالى 4500 او 5000 ولكنى وجدت هنا 3325 زيادة مصاريف عشرة مجموعات فهل فهمت خطأ أم ماذا ؟

جزاك الله خيرا وهذا الأستفسار فى الوقت الحالى حتى لا اطيل عليكم

----------


## Aiiar

*ووترمان
أنا مثلك فلسطيني أردني وحصلت على الجنسية المصرية لكن مع هذا لا يمكنني انشاء شركة استيراد باسمي لأن القانون يفرض أن يكون الحاصل على الجنسية المصريه حاملها مدة عشرة سنوات مع أن قانون الجنسية عمره حوالي 4سنوات فقط، فكان الحل هو عمل جميع أوراق الشركة بإسم الأم وتوكيل منها لي بكل ما يخص الشركة
اما موضوع الشهادة فلا أظن انه عائق
والبطاقة الاستيراديه تكلف والي من 3500 إلى 5000 حسب المجموعات السلعية المختاره
ستجد كل شئ والشروط والتكاليف على موقع هيئة الصادرات والواردات أو زيارتهم في مقرهم في التحرير في الجانب المقابل للمتحف*

----------


## اسكندرانى

شكرا اخى العزيز Aiiar   على اجابتك للسؤال الخاص بالاخ waterman  
دمت بكل خير

----------


## waterman

شكرا اخى aiiar على الرد 

لكن اولا انا لم احصل على الجنسية فى الأصل لأنى مع وثيقة ولست اردنى انا مولود فى مصر اعيش فى مصر حتى جامعتى من مصر ولكن لم اخذ الجنسية مثلى مثل اكثر من 100000 مثلى فى مصر ربما لأنك معك الجنسية الأردنية فأخذت الجنسية المصرية 

بالنسبة لردك على موضوع ان الشهادة الجامعية للوالدة لا تمثل عائق فلم افهم  ما معنى لا تمثل عائق وكيف يمكن حلها لكى اجعل الشركة بأسم الوالدة بدون موضوع الشهادة الجامعية او شهادة الخبرة هذه 

أرجوا الرد سريعا بارك الله فيك لأنى فى مشكلة بسبب هذا الموضوع بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## o55555o

اولا انا بشكركم جدا على الجهود المبذوله فى هذا الموقع الجميل وربنا يزيده من افكار وتقدم بمعرفتكم يا اهل الخبره المزيد من التقدم

معاكم اخوكم محمد من الاسكندريه

كنت عايز افتح شركه استيراد وتصدير وخدمه رجال الاعمال فى دبى

كنت عايز اعرف ايه المطلوب منى والاوراق واروح اى من الهيئات الحكوميه

انا بدون شريك ولوحدى 

والمكتب لازم يكون شقه ولا دكان وهل ممكن يكون ايجار 

يا ريت يا اخوانى الكرام تدلونى ايه الطريق من البدايه للنهايه 

ومزيد من التوفيق وربنا يكرم من يدل اخوه 

والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته[/color][/b]

----------


## Aiiar

[COLOR="DarkRed"][B]ووترمان
أنا فاهم موضوع الجنسية وعارف تفاصيله، لكن قصدي إنه حتى لو انت كنت أخدت الجنسية ما كانت حتفرق معك لأنه لازم الورق يكون باسم مصري

هذا موقع هيئة الصادرات والواردات
الاختلاف بين الجامعي وغير الجامعي هو رأس المال المقيد في السجل

----------


## waterman

> [color="darkred"][b]ووترمان
> أنا فاهم موضوع الجنسية وعارف تفاصيله، لكن قصدي إنه حتى لو انت كنت أخدت الجنسية ما كانت حتفرق معك لأنه لازم الورق يكون باسم مصري
> 
> هذا موقع هيئة الصادرات والواردات
> الاختلاف بين الجامعي وغير الجامعي هو رأس المال المقيد في السجل


الحقيقة اخى أدتنى كثيرا بارك الله فيك ولقد فهمت ان الشهادة مطلوبة فقط فى حالة الشركة الفردية وليس فى شركات التى بها شريكين او أكثر 

ولى أستفسارات وأسف على كثرة الأستفسارات :

يوجحد بند بتقديم ما يفيد بأن حساب الشركة به 15000 جنيه فى البنك هل هذه يجب تقديمها ؟

وهل إن وضعت النقود بالبنك فى نفس اليوم أستطيع ان استخرج جواب بها لأقدمه للهيئة ؟ وهل أستطيع أن أسحب المبلغ بعد ذلك ام يجب أن يبقى فترة ؟

ثانيا سمعت ان عند استخراج السجل التجارى يتم اخذ نسبة على رأس المال كرسوم وقد سمعت قولين الأول انهم ياخذون نسبة أربعة على الألف والقول الأخر أنهم يأخذون 2 فى المائة فما هو الصحيح بارك الله فيكم 

ثالثا قرات فى موقع الهيئة الذى اعطيته لى أن التسجيل (15 جنيه (خمسة عشر جنيها)رسم نقابة تجاريين) هل هذا هو رسم التقييد فى نقابة التجاريين ؟ لأنه سمعت ان رسم القيد 500 جنيه وهنا مكتوب 15 جنيه ام ان هناك شىء اخر ندفع عليه فى تسجيل نقابة التجاريين أو شهادة مزاولة المهنة من نقابة التجاريين ؟

رابعا : يقولون بالنسبة للأجنبى فيجب أن يأخذ موافقة أمنية أولا قبل أستصدار السجل أو البطاقة وقد تأخذ الموافقة ستة أشهر فهل هذا صحيح ؟ 

أسف أسف على كثرة الأسئلة  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## whae

[color="darkslate :Bye2: gray"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
أولا أشكركم جميعاً جزبل الشكر على هذا المجهود المبذول من أجل الآخرين موقعكم رائع جداً جداًجدااااااااً
ثانياً : اريد أنشاء شركة توريد مستلزمات طبية (مستهلكات فقط) وليس أجهزة ومعدات رأس مال 4000 جنيه وبشكل فردي . كيف أبدأ الأجراءات من ألف الى الياء وتكلفة التسجيل والبطاقة الضريبية كام 
كيف سأحاسب ضريبياً على هذا النشاط  وتاريخ بدأ المحاسبة الضريبية ( يعني هاتحاسب بعد مدة أد أيه وعلى أي شريحة وعلى أي أساس ) ملحوظة المكان ايجار هل له أثر ؟ وهل اذا قدر الله لم استطيع مواصلة النشاط أو أغلقت قبل محاسبتي ضريبياً ما الأجراء المتبع ؟ولكم جزيل الشكر.[/color]

----------


## سابرينا

* 



			
				الاجراءات القانونية لفتح سيبر نت 
:-
1- كيفية استخراج سجل تجاري 
2- كيفية استخراج بطاقة ضريبية
3- كيفية التسجيل في الغرفة التجارية
			
		

حاضر يا فندم اليك الاجراءات  ويعتذر المركز عن التاخير لوجود اصلاحات والاجرااءت موجوده هنا 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread75699-2.html





			
				5- استخراج تصريح من الجهات الامنية ( في حالة استخدام برنتر و سكانر)
			
		

فى هذه الحالة ستسير فى جميع الاجراءات حتى خطوة السجل التجارى لن يتم استخراج سجل حتى تاتى موافقة امنية على الشركة او المنشاة 0





			
				6- جهة الترخيص للنشاط من القرية الذكية
			
		

معذرة اسفة لم اسمع عن ترخيص من القرية الذكية بخصوص سؤالك فأعذر لى عدم معرفتى 

نتمى ان يكون المركز رد على جميع استفسارات اما بشان الترخيص من الحى سيتم اضافة فى مشاركة منفصلة*

----------


## سابرينا

*اجراءات الرخصة من الحى التابع له المقر :- 
اولا الاوراق المطلوبة :-**1- عقد الشركة ( اذا كان الكيان شركة )
2- عقد الايجار مثبت التاريخ 
3- البطاقة الضريبية 
4-بطاقات الشركاء
5- كتابة طلب باستخراج رخصة 

ثانيا الاجراءات:- 
1- التوجه لرئاسة الحى التابع له العين 
2-  التوجه لمكتب كشوف الايرادات او يسمى كشوف المشتملات  يتم ملئ عددمن الكشوف عن بيانات الشركة ويتم الاطلاع على اصول الاوراق 
3- الذهاب الى مكتب المحلات وابلاغهم بالملف لتحديد معاينة للشركة 
4- بعد المعاينة يقوم بابلاغ المبانى بقرار المعاينة لتحديد الرسوم ودفعها 
5- بعد ذلك يتم استخراج تراخيص من المحلات*

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> أولا أريد أن أشكركم على هذا المنتدى الرائع وخصوصا على مركز المعلومات الممتاز 
> 
> لى أستفسار أرجوا أن تفيدونى فيه 
> 
> أريد أن أفتح شركة أستيراد وتصدير فى مصر  بحكم  والأستفسار كالأتى :
> 
> 1- انا فلسطينى احمل وثيقة السفر المصرية + أمى مصرية + أعيش طول حياتى فى مصر والمفروض ان القانون يعطنى حق الجنسية المصرية لكن ككثير مما هم مثلى لم نأخذها المهم  قد فهمت مما قرات هنا ومما سمعته من البعض أنه لا أستطيع فتح شركة أستيراد وتصدير لوحدى لأنى بهذا المنطق لست مصرى ولكن من الممكن أن ادخل شريك مصرى معى بنسبة 51% وقد قررت أن أدخل والدتى معى  كشريك مصرى ولكنها لا تحمل شهادة عليا ولكن متوسطة  فأستفسارى هل دخول والدتى معى كشريك مصرى ب 51% يجعلنى أستطيع ان افتح شركة أستيراد وتصدير أم لا وإن كان الرد بنعم أستطيع فهل يجب بما ان والدتى لا تحمل شهادة جامعية فيجب أن تكون زاولت المهنة عامين كما قرات هنا وما الحل ؟ مع العلم انى احمل شهادة جامعية من مصر 
> ...


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
استاذى العزيز نشاط الاستيراد والتوكيلات التجارية محظور على الاجانب تماما ولايجوز ان تدخلت باى نسبة فى شركة نشاط الاستيراد حتى ولو كان نسبة حصة الشريك المصرى 51%  
وفى حالة اى استفسار اخر رسلنا على عنوان المركز ونعتذر عن التاخير*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				يوجد بند بتقديم ما يفيد بأن حساب الشركة به 15000 جنيه فى البنك هل هذه يجب تقديمها ؟

وهل إن وضعت النقود بالبنك فى نفس اليوم أستطيع ان استخرج جواب بها لأقدمه للهيئة ؟ وهل أستطيع أن أسحب المبلغ بعد ذلك ام يجب أن يبقى فترة ؟
			
		

هذا خاص بالشركات التى لم يمضى عليها سنتان وهذه شهادة من اى بنك يكون للشركة حساب فى يثبت ان حسابها لدى البنك لايقل عن 15 الف جنيه 





			
				ثانيا سمعت ان عند استخراج السجل التجارى يتم اخذ نسبة على رأس المال كرسوم وقد سمعت قولين الأول انهم ياخذون نسبة أربعة على الألف والقول الأخر أنهم يأخذون 2 فى المائة فما هو الصحيح بارك الله فيكم
			
		

السجل التجارى رسمه ثابت وهو تقريبا56 لا يزيد عن ذلك 
اما نسبة راس المال فهذه فى الغرفة التجارية وتاخذ 2فى الاف من راس المال  





			
				ثالثا قرات فى موقع الهيئة الذى اعطيته لى أن التسجيل (15 جنيه (خمسة عشر جنيها)رسم نقابة تجاريين) هل هذا هو رسم التقييد فى نقابة التجاريين ؟ لأنه سمعت ان رسم القيد 500 جنيه وهنا مكتوب 15 جنيه ام ان هناك شىء اخر ندفع عليه فى تسجيل نقابة التجاريين أو شهادة مزاولة المهنة من نقابة التجاريين ؟
			
		

الرسم 15 جنيها وده رسم تجارى يكون ضمن دخل نقابة التجاريين وليس له علاقة بتسجيل خريجى التجارة فى النقابة ولا يشترط شهادة مزاولة 





			
				رابعا : يقولون بالنسبة للأجنبى فيجب أن يأخذ موافقة أمنية أولا قبل أستصدار السجل أو البطاقة وقد تأخذ الموافقة ستة أشهر فهل هذا صحيح ؟
			
		

فعلا فى موافقة وبتاخذ وقت طويل تقريبا ستة شهور ربما تزيد او تقل*

----------


## سابرينا

*



			
				السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
			
		

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته





			
				أولا أشكركم جميعاً جزبل الشكر على هذا المجهود المبذول من أجل الآخرين موقعكم رائع جداً جداًجداااااااا
			
		

لا شكر على واجب يهمنا ان المركز ينال اعجابكم وذلك برد على جميع استفسارات عملائه 





			
				ثانياً : اريد أنشاء شركة توريد مستلزمات طبية (مستهلكات فقط) وليس أجهزة ومعدات رأس مال 4000 جنيه وبشكل فردي . كيف أبدأ الأجراءات من ألف الى الياء وتكلفة التسجيل والبطاقة الضريبية كام
			
		

l

هذه هى الاجراءات من الف الى الياء فى هذا اللينك 

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread75699-2.html
ولا يوجد رسوم للبطاقة الضريبية مجرد دمغات 
اما الغرفة التجارية تاخذ 2فى الالف من راس المال 
والسجل التجارى رسم لا يزيد عن 56 جنيها 





			
				كيف سأحاسب ضريبياً على هذا النشاط  وتاريخ بدأ المحاسبة الضريبية ( يعني هاتحاسب بعد مدة أد أيه وعلى أي شريحة وعلى أي أساس )
			
		

يحدد بدء المحاسبة الضريبة والشريجة من بداية نشاطك الفعلى  وعلى اساس فواتيرك وايرادتك ومصروفاتك






			
				 ملحوظة المكان ايجار هل له أثر ؟ وهل اذا قدر الله لم استطيع مواصلة النشاط أو أغلقت قبل محاسبتي ضريبياً ما الأجراء المتبع ؟ولكم جزيل الشكر.[
			
		

ليس له اثر لكن عقد الايجار لابد ان يكون مثبت التاريخ فى الشهر العقارى 
ممكن ايقاف النشاط اما ايقافا موقتنا مع تسليم البطاقة الضريبة وذلك بابلاغ الضرائب وملء استمارة ايقاف النشاط
او ايقاف نهائى بتبليغ الضرائب وغلق الملف وتسليم البطاقة الضريبية ثم ابلاغ الغرفة التجارية ثم التوجه للسجل ومحو القيد من السجل التجارى 

شكرا لتشريفك مركزنا المتواضع *

----------


## سابرينا

_الى جميع عملائنا الكرام رجاء زيارة الصفحات السابقة من مركزنا_

----------


## whae

شكراً لكي أستاذة سابرينا على اهتمامك بالرد ولى استفسار آخر بعد اذنك 
علمت من موقعكم الرائع أن بأمكنى تأسيس الشركة فى مسكني أو جزء منه  (فاذا كان عقد الايجار للمكان باسم والدى هل لابد من أن يكون السجل والبطاقة الضريبية باسمه وهل لابد أن يقوم هو شخصياً بالاجراءات )وايضا ( ماهى الشريحة التي يوضع فيها نشاط تجارة المستهلكات الطبية)وشكراً

----------


## سابرينا

> شكراً لكي أستاذة سابرينا على اهتمامك بالرد ولى استفسار آخر بعد اذنك 
> علمت من موقعكم الرائع أن بأمكنى تأسيس الشركة فى مسكني أو جزء منه (فاذا كان عقد الايجار للمكان باسم والدى هل لابد من أن يكون السجل والبطاقة الضريبية باسمه وهل لابد أن يقوم هو شخصياً بالاجراءات )وايضا ( ماهى الشريحة التي يوضع فيها نشاط تجارة المستهلكات الطبية)وشكراً


*لا شكر على واجب 
عندها يقوم والدك بتأجير غرفة لك من الشقة وتكون البطاقة والسجل باسمك*

----------


## waterman

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> استاذى العزيز نشاط الاستيراد والتوكيلات التجارية محظور على الاجانب تماما ولايجوز ان تدخلت باى نسبة فى شركة نشاط الاستيراد حتى ولو كان نسبة حصة الشريك المصرى 51% 
> وفى حالة اى استفسار اخر رسلنا على عنوان المركز ونعتذر عن التاخير





> رابعا : يقولون بالنسبة للأجنبى فيجب أن يأخذ موافقة أمنية أولا قبل أستصدار السجل أو البطاقة وقد تأخذ الموافقة ستة أشهر فهل هذا صحيح ؟   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> فعلا فى موافقة وبتاخذ وقت طويل تقريبا ستة شهور ربما تزيد او تقل


الردين مختلفين ولم افهم الفرق فكيف محظور تماما على الأجانب وكيف يتم بعد موافقة أمنية ؟ 

معنى هذا إنه غير محظور ؟

الردين عكس بعضهما و لم أفهم

----------


## سابرينا

> الردين مختلفين ولم افهم الفرق فكيف محظور تماما على الأجانب وكيف يتم بعد موافقة أمنية ؟ 
> 
> معنى هذا إنه غير محظور ؟
> 
> الردين عكس بعضهما و لم أفهم



*ليس عكس بعضهما المحظور على الاجانب تماما هو نشاط الاستيراد فقط 

اما الموافقة المطلوب اتخذها مطلوبة لاستيخراج سجل تجارى*

----------


## whm

و الله مجهود اكثر من رائع ، بوركتم جميعا

عندى استفسار عن الجمارك ، فهل من يساعدنى.؟؟؟

اجراءات التخليص الجمركى - و المدة المتوقعة للتخليص اذا كانت الشحنة عبارة عن شحنة موبايلات.؟

جزاكم الله خيرا
وائل حسين

----------


## whae

السلام عليكم جميعاُ 
موقعكم ممتاز والله ربنا يكرمكم على هذا المجهود
ممكن حد يكون خبرة فى مجال تجارة المستلزمات والمستهلكات الطبية 
انا بفكر ادخل هذا المجال وافتح شركة توريد مستلزمات طبية 
ممكن اعرف الجدوى من المشروع واحتاج اد ايه حد ادنى رأس مال للبداية 
مصادر ومنابع المصدرين اللى ممكن اجيب منهم وكل شئ عن المجال هل فى حد يقدر يساعدنى ؟

----------


## سابرينا

> و الله مجهود اكثر من رائع ، بوركتم جميعا
> 
> عندى استفسار عن الجمارك ، فهل من يساعدنى.؟؟؟
> 
> اجراءات التخليص الجمركى - و المدة المتوقعة للتخليص اذا كانت الشحنة عبارة عن شحنة موبايلات.؟
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> وائل حسين


*استاذ/ وائل بخصوص الرد على هذا الاستفسار نتعتذر عن التاخير ونرجوا من حضرتك ان تعطى مهلة اخرى للمركز حتى يقوم بالرد الوافى على حضرتك حتى يعود استاذة المركز من الاجازه*

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم جميعاُ 
> موقعكم ممتاز والله ربنا يكرمكم على هذا المجهود
> ممكن حد يكون خبرة فى مجال تجارة المستلزمات والمستهلكات الطبية 
> انا بفكر ادخل هذا المجال وافتح شركة توريد مستلزمات طبية 
> ممكن اعرف الجدوى من المشروع واحتاج اد ايه حد ادنى رأس مال للبداية 
> مصادر ومنابع المصدرين اللى ممكن اجيب منهم وكل شئ عن المجال هل فى حد يقدر يساعدنى ؟


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لا شكر على واجب فواجبنا ان نكون عند حسن ظن عملائنا الكرام زوار المركز 
 لكى تدخل هذا المجال لابد ان تعد له دراسة جدوى جيدة وتعرف قدرات حضرتك كويس جدا وهل تستطيع ان تعطى فى هذا المجال ام لا وهل هذا سيكون على اساس دراسة جيدة لسوق المستلزمات الجيدة وعلى هذه الراسة ستسطيع تحديد راس مال المشروع وجميع المنافذ التى تساعدك على نجاح مشروعك 

وانا اناشد جميع زوار مركزنا الكريم ان من يجد لديه خبرة فى هذا المجال ان يقوم بالرد على استاذ / وائل 
اسعدنا مرورك الكريم على المركز*

----------


## mesho9

انا عندى مكتب للاستيراد و التصدير و جميع الاوراق موجودة من سجل و بطاقة ضريبية و بطاقة استيرادية ولاكن المشكلة عندى هى عدم فهمى كيف اقوم بتشغيل هذا المكتب من جديد حيث ان الرجل الذى كان يقوم بتشغيله قد غادر البلد منذ ثلاث سنوات وتم غلق المكتب فمذا افعل لتشغيله من جديد؟؟
أو بمعنى ادق كيف اتى بصفقات وكيف تتم عملية الاستيراد و التصدير؟؟

----------


## سابرينا

> أو بمعنى ادق كيف اتى بصفقات وكيف تتم عملية الاستيراد و التصدير؟؟


*
سيدى
اولا :- مرحب بك فى منتدى ابناء مصر
 ثانيا:-  مرحب بك فى مركز استشارات ابناء مصر 
انت تسأل سؤال لا أحد يستطيع اجابته غيرك أنت 
إذا كنت حقا تريد تشغيل هذا المكتب فما عليك الإ ان تسعى 
وتقوم بدراسة اوراق المكتبة الخاصة بالشحنات السابقة 
بيان الشحنات بيان باسعارها وهكذا
ماذا كنت تستورد وتقوم بدراسة السوق ماذا يحتاج لتأتى به من الخارج 
والخارج ماذا يحتاج لكى تقوم بتصديره الى هنا 
ويوجد مجلة تصدر عن الغرفة التجارية باب اللوق 
بها فرص لتصدير بعض المنتجات للخارج فتذكر الدولة 
والمنتجات التى تحتاجها من مصر 
وهكذا ثم تحدد ماذا ستصدر وماذا تستورد 
وبعدها يكون الاوراق والمستندات فكل شحنة ولها شروطها 

اتمنى ان يكون المركز جواب على استفسارك سعتدنا بمرورك 
ودائما مركزنا فى خدمة زواره*

----------


## mesho9

شكرا على الرد بس عندى استفسار تانى هل هذه المجلة توجد فى الغرفة التجارية فى بورسعيد أم انها فى القاهرة فقط

----------


## سابرينا

> شكرا على الرد بس عندى استفسار تانى هل هذه المجلة توجد فى الغرفة التجارية فى بورسعيد أم انها فى القاهرة فقط


*لا شكر على واجب 
المجلة موجودة فى القاهرة 
بس حضرتك ممكن تسأل فى فرع الغرفة فى بورسعيد*

----------


## ashrafgad770

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
عندي سؤال قانوني مهم 
ارجو منكم التكرم بالرد والافادة بارك الله فيكم
انا عندي مؤسسة تجارية فردية ولها ب ض و س ت ، ض م والنشاط تجارة وتوريدات عامة وهذا النشاط قائم بالفعل 
عاوز اضيف نشاط بالبطاقة الضريبية والسجل التجاري وهو توفير الشغالات وراعية المسنين فهل هذا النشاط يندرج تحت مسمى خدمات رجال الاعمال وهل بهذا تكون مزاولة هذا النشاط قانونية ام تتطلب اي اجراء اخر
ارجو الافادة وشكرا

----------


## سابرينا

> شكرا على الرد بس عندى استفسار تانى هل هذه المجلة توجد فى الغرفة التجارية فى بورسعيد أم انها فى القاهرة فقط






> لا شكر على واجب 
> المجلة موجودة فى القاهرة 
> بس حضرتك ممكن تسأل فى فرع الغرفة فى بورسعيد


*المجلة تباع عند باعة الجرائد والمجلات 
واسمها الفلوس والتجار 
وثمنها 3 جنيهات*

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> عندي سؤال قانوني مهم 
> ارجو منكم التكرم بالرد والافادة بارك الله فيكم
> انا عندي مؤسسة تجارية فردية ولها ب ض و س ت ، ض م والنشاط تجارة وتوريدات عامة وهذا النشاط قائم بالفعل 
> عاوز اضيف نشاط بالبطاقة الضريبية والسجل التجاري وهو توفير الشغالات وراعية المسنين فهل هذا النشاط يندرج تحت مسمى خدمات رجال الاعمال وهل بهذا تكون مزاولة هذا النشاط قانونية ام تتطلب اي اجراء اخر
> ارجو الافادة وشكرا


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ا/ اشرف 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
رجاء توضيح ما المقصود بخدمات رجال الاعمل ؟
وما المقصود بنشاط رعاية مسنين ؟ هل هو فتح دار لمسنين؟ 
ام المقصود شئ أخر*

----------


## ashrafgad770

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ا/ اشرف 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> رجاء توضيح ما المقصود بخدمات رجال الاعمل ؟
> وما المقصود بنشاط رعاية مسنين ؟ هل هو فتح دار لمسنين؟ 
> ام المقصود شئ أخر*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
المقصود بالنشاط هو توفير الشغالة وعاملات النظافة وجليسة الاطفال وراعية المسنين
وليس دار مسنين
يعنى لو حضرتك مثلا محتاجة شغالة او عاملة نظافة فيتم توفير ذلك بالتعاقد مع مكتبنا على اعتبار اننا مكتب خدمات رجال اعمال
هذا هو التوضيح ويبقى سؤالي كما هو : عاوز اضيف نشاط بالبطاقة الضريبية والسجل التجاري وهو توفير الشغالات وعاملات النظافة فهل هذا النشاط يندرج تحت مسمى خدمات رجال الاعمال وهل بهذا تكون مزاولة هذا النشاط قانونية ام تتطلب اي اجراء اخرارجو الافادة وشكرا 
في انتظار ردكم جزاكم الله خيرا
شكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

----------


## سابرينا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ا/  اشرف 
اولا :- اهلا بعودتك مره اخرى لمركز الاستشارات
ثانيا :- نعتذر عن التأخير 
ثالثا :- المركز يود ان يوضح لحضرتك انه يوجد اختلاف 
بين نشاط خدمات رجال الاعمال وبين نشاط توفير عملات النظافة 

نشاط خدمات الاعمال( خدمة الفاكس - تليكس - كمبيوتر - حجز تذاكر طيران - ليموزين - ......... ) 

ونشاط توفير عاملات النظافة وجليسة أطفال يضاف فى السجل تحت بند توريد عمالة داخلية حتى لايدخل النشاط ضمن الانشطة المتتطلب لها الحصول على تارخيص من القوى العامله.


[frame="7 70"]واخيرا اجراءات اضافة نشاط على بطاقة ضريبية :-
1- التوجه الى الضرائب لعمل اضافة على نشاط الشركة فى البطاقة الضريبية 
2- بعد الاضافة يتم التوجه الى الغرفة التجارية لكى يتم عمل شهادة بالتعديل المطلوب موجه للسجل 
3- وبعد ذلك السجل التجارىيتم عمل تاشير على صفحة الشركة بالتعديل المطلوب [/frame]

----------


## basmaaccessorie

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا عايزه استفسر عن مكاتب الشحن وكيفية التعامل معها
يعنى انا بعمل اكسسوارات نسائية وبيطلب منى شحن المنتج مثلا من مصر الى السعوديه
ومش عارفه ازاى اشحن لهم المنتج وازاى اتعامل مع مكاتب الشحن_

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عايزه استفسر عن مكاتب الشحن وكيفية التعامل معها
> يعنى انا بعمل اكسسوارات نسائية وبيطلب منى شحن المنتج مثلا من مصر الى السعوديه
> ومش عارفه ازاى اشحن لهم المنتج وازاى اتعامل مع مكاتب الشحن


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا :- مرحبا بك فى منتداكى أبناء مصر 
ثانيا :- لكى تقومى بشحن أى منتج لخارج مصر 
لابد أن يكون لديك بطاقة تصديرية ويتم شحن البضائع 
عن طريق مكاتب شحن فى الميناء التى سيتم شحن البضاعة منها 
أما من جهة الاسعار وخلافه فلكى أن تقومى بجولة بحث على المكاتب 
لكى تعرفى الاسعار والخدمات وعليه تقومى بتحديد المكتب أو الشركة التى تريدى التعامل معها 
أما بخصوص البطاقة التصديرية فسوف يقوم المركز بعرض اجراءات استخراج بطاقة تصديرية 
فابقى معنا ويتمنى المركز أن يكون عند حسن ظن عملاءه دائما سعدنا بوجودك على صفحات المركز*

----------


## سابرينا

المستندات المطلوبة :-

ا- طلب القيد فى سجل المصدرين (من الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات )

2- مستخرج رسمى  حديث من السجل  التجارى مذكور فى نشاط التصدير من ضمن الغرض ويجب ألا يقل رأس مال المنشأة عن عشرة الاف جنيه للمشروعات الانتاجية وخمسة وعشرون جنيها للمشروعات الاخرى .

3- إقرار من صاحب الشأن بالحالة الجنائية و بأنه لا يعمل بالحكومة أو القطاع العام و لم يشهر إفلاسه و لم يسبق له القيد بسجل المصدرين و إخطار الهيئة عند حدوث أى تعديل خلال 60 يوم من حدوث التعديل(من الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات ) .

4- صورة بطاقة الرقم القومى+ الأصل للاطلاع. 

5-شهادة بتسجيل العلامات التجارية ان وجدت.

6-شهادة مزاولة التصدير و تصدر من مركز تدريب التجارة الخارجية - وزارة التجارة والصناعة (قاعة 6 أكتوير أرض المعارض - مدينة نصر -الموقع الالكترونى : www.fttcog.org )مدة هذه الدورة شهر .

ملحوظة :-

_  يتم عمل بطاقة تصديرية مؤقتة لحين صدور شهادة مزاولة التصدير .
_ فى حالة وجود وكيل يتم التعامل بتوكيل او تفويض عليه صحة توقيع من البنك مع صحة توقيع على نموذج القيد وأقرار الحالة الجنائية .

----------


## سابرينا

المستندات المطلوبة :-

1- طلب القيد فى سجل المصدرين (من الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات )

2- مستخرج رسمى حديث من السجل التجارى مذكور فى نشاط التصدير من ضمن الغرض ويجب ألا يقل رأس مال الشركة عن عشرون الاف جنيه للمشروعات الانتاجية وخمسون الف جنيها للمشروعات الاخرى .

3- إقرار من جميع الشركاء المتضامنين والمديرين بالحالة الجنائية و بأنهم لا يعملواوا بالحكومة أو القطاع العام و لم يشهر إفلاسهم و لم يسبق لهم القيد بسجل المصدرين و إخطار الهيئة عند حدوث أى تعديل خلال 60 يوم من حدوث التعديل(من الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات ) .

4- صورة بطاقة الرقم القومى+ الأصل للاطلاع لجميع الشركاء المتضامنين والمديرين.


5-شهادة مزاولة التصدير و تصدر من مركز تدريب التجارة الخارجية - وزارة التجارة والصناعة (قاعة 6 أكتوير أرض المعارض - مدينة نصر -الموقع الالكترونى : www.fttcog.org )مدة هذه الدورة شهر .

6- بيان بتحديد المدير المسئول عن التصدير وتكون شهادة مزاولة التصدير صادره باسمه .



*ملحوظة :-

بالنسبة لشركات المساهمة وذات المسئولية المحدودة  يكون اقرار الحالة الجنائية لجميع المديرين وأعضاء مجلس الادارة*

----------


## عطررجالي

> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا عايزه استفسر عن مكاتب الشحن وكيفية التعامل معها
> يعنى انا بعمل اكسسوارات نسائية وبيطلب منى شحن المنتج مثلا من مصر الى السعوديه
> ومش عارفه ازاى اشحن لهم المنتج وازاى اتعامل مع مكاتب الشحن_


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اولا شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع 
بالنسبة للتصدير للسعودية اذا كانت الشغلات بسيطة يوجد بعض المكاتب اللتي تستطيع توصل البضاعة من الباب للباب ونحن لدينا سجل استيراد ممكن نتعاون اذا لزم الامر
ودمتم بود

----------


## basmaaccessorie

_  جزاكم الله خيرا_

----------


## سابرينا

*عطر رجالى* 

*شكرا على مرورك*


*بسمة* 
_ 




جزاكم الله خيرا


 

وجزاكى الله خيرا كثيرا 
دائما نحن معك فى اى استفسار 
ونتمنى تشاركينا فى قاعة المنتدى الاخره
_

----------


## bbrhoom

السلام عليكم احيكم على هذا الموضوع الرائع وبارك الله فيكم 

السؤال عندى نسيبى يعمل بالسعودية ويريد انشاء مكتب فى مصر باسمة للتصدير منتجات للسعودية من مصر 

ماذا يفعل وماهو المطلوب بالظبط ويريد ان يسجل كل شىء باسمة 

مع تحياتى لكم وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## ha sport

هل لابد لاصدار شهاده التصدير ان يكون الشخص الذى سوف تصدر باسمه الشهاده  حاصل على مؤهل جامعى ام لا و ارجو الاهتمام و الرد

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم احيكم على هذل الموضوع الرائع وبارك الله فيكم 
> 
> السؤال عندى نسيبى يعمل بالسعودية ويريد انشاء مكتب فى مصر باسمة للتصدير منتجات للسعودية من مصر 
> 
> ماذا يفعل وماهو المطلوب بالظبط ويريد ان يسجل كل شىء باسمة 
> 
> مع تحياتى لكم وبارك الله فيكم


*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا شكرا على تواجدك بالمنتدى 
ثانيا الحمد لله ان الموضوع عجب حضرتك 
نيجى بقى للشغل سؤال حضرتك اجابته تنقسم لشقين 
الاول يجب على نسيب حضرتك انه يأسس منشاة فرديه ويستخرج سجل تجارى
ثانيا بعد ذلك ييقوم بتسجيل المنشاة فى سجل المصدرين بالهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات
تابع معى الاجراءات شكرا لتواجدك على صفحة المركز ونتمنى زيارتك لباقى صفحاته 
*

----------


## ha sport

هل لابد لاصدار شهاده التصدير ان يكون الشخص الذى سوف تصدر باسمه الشهاده حاصل على مؤهل جامعى ام لا و ارجو الاهتمام و الرد

----------


## سابرينا

المنشأة الفردية :-

 هى كيان قانونى فردى للشخص طالب القيد فى السجل حيث لايوجد معه اى من الشركاء وتكون جميع الاوراق صادره باسمه

الاوراق المطلوبة :- 

1- عقد ايجار مثبت التاريخ للمكان المطلوب فتح المنشأة به .

2- ايصال كهرباء باسم المالك أو المستأخر .

3-بيانات المنشأة من :
- غرض ( ويجب ان يتضمن نشاط التصدير والتجارة )

- رأس مال (ويجب ا لايقل عن 10 الاف جنيه للمشروعات الانتاجيه او 25 الف جنيه لغيرها من المشروعات  الاخرى) 

- سمة تجارية (يصدر السجل باسم الشخص صاحب المنشاة ويكون ذلك الاسم التجارى للمنشأة أما السمة التجارية هو الاسم الذى يباشر به تجارته مثل الشركة الاسلامية للتجارة - جلوبال لتصنيع الزجاج وهكذا )

- مقر المنشأة ( وهو الموجود بعقد الايجار )

الاجراءات :-

- يتم التوجه لمأمورية الضرائب التابع لها مقر المنشأة ويقوم الشخص بفتح ملف ضريبى بالاوراق والبيانات السابقه 
ويتم عمل معاينة من الضرائب للمقر لتحديد تاريخ بداية النشاط

- ثم يتم اخذ جواب من مصلحة الضرائب موجه الى رئيس الغرفة التجارية التابع لها مقر المنشأة ليتم عمل شهادة مزاولة لاستخراج سجل تجارى به جميع البيانات السابقة من اسم وغرض وراس مال وعنوان 


ملحوظة :- معظم الغرف التجارية حاليا بها سجل تجارى لعمل شهادة المزاولة والسجل فى مكان واحد تيسيرا على اصحاب الاعمال

----------


## سابرينا

*1-طلب القيد فى سجل المصدرين موقعا عليه من الطالب* *متضمن بيانات متفقه مع بيانات السجل التجارى*
*فى حالة وجود وكيل يتم عمل صحة توقيع من البنك على الطلب ( ويتم اخد نموذج الطلب من مقر الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات أو من موقعها الالكترونى http://www.goeic.gov.eg/)*
*
2 - مستخرج رسمى من صحيفة القيد فى السجل التجارى حديث مبين به نوع النشاط التجارى( لابد ان يتضمن نشاط التصدير والتجارة )والا يقل راس المال عن 10 الاف جنيه للمشروعات الانتاجيه او 25 الف جنيه لغيرها من المشروعات الاخرى.

3- اقرار الحالة الجنائية موقعا منه شخصيا امام الموظف المختص بالادارة او اعتماد صحة التوقيع من البنك
4- صورة مستند اثبات الشخصية 0

5- شهادة مزاوله التصدير للمسئول عن التصدير وصورة اثبات الشخصية له وتكون عن طريق مركز تدريب التجارة فى ارض المعارض ومدة الدورة شهر ولا يشترط ان تكون لصاحب المنشأة ممكن تكون لأحد الموظفين )

6- رقم التسجيل الضريبى*

يتم التوجه بهذه الاوراق لمقر الهئية العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات بشارع 1 ش الشيخ معروف تقاطع رمسيس ويتم التعامل فى منتهى السهولة وتصدر الشهادة بعد 48 ساعة

----------


## سابرينا

> هل لابد لاصدار شهاده التصدير ان يكون الشخص الذى سوف تصدر باسمه الشهاده حاصل على مؤهل جامعى ام لا و ارجو الاهتمام و الرد


 
لا يشترط فى تسجيل التاجر الفرد فى سجل المصدرين ان يكون حاصل على مؤهل جامعى وفى المشاركة السابقة جميع المستندات المطلوبة لتسجيل التاجرد الفرد فى سجل المصدرين 

ونعتذر عن التأخير وشكرا لزيارة مركز ابناء مصر

----------


## ha sport

> لا يشترط فى تسجيل التاجر الفرد فى سجل المصدرين ان يكون حاصل على مؤهل جامعى وفى المشاركة السابقة جميع المستندات المطلوبة لتسجيل التاجرد الفرد فى سجل المصدرين 
> 
> ونعتذر عن التأخير وشكرا لزيارة مركز ابناء مصر


بس المفروض انها شهاده تصدير لشركه تضم 4 شركاء و ليست شهاده فرديه

----------


## سابرينا

> بس المفروض انها شهاده تصدير لشركه تضم 4 شركاء و ليست شهاده فرديه


*حضرتك ابعتلى ايه هى نوع الشركة يعنى كيانها القانونى مساهة ولا شركة اشخاص* 
*لان اجراءات التسجيل بتختلف حسب الكيان القانونى*

----------


## hazam_99

*ماشاء الله فكرة حلوى كتير*

----------


## سابرينا

> حضرتيك هى شركه توصيه بسيطه تضم 4 اشخاص و اوراقها لسه بتجهز يعنى و لما قلنا عاوزين نطلع شهاده تصديريه المحامى قال ان اللى حايطلع باسمه السجل التجارى و الشهاده التصديريه لازم يكون حاصل على مؤهل جامعى فا عاوز اعرف هل وضع الشركه ده فعلا لاصدار شهاده تصديريه لابد من ان يكون اللى حاتصدر باسمه الشهاده حاصل على مؤهل جامعى


 
*لا مش شرط خالص بس مش يكون شخص امى جاهل القراءة والكتابه وتقلى يكون مسئول تصدير* 

*المستندات المطلوبة لقيد شركات الاشخاص فى سجل المصدرين :-*

*1- طلب القيد فى سجل المصدرين موقعا عليه من المدير المسئول الذى له حق التوقيع عن الشركة او من وكيله او الممثل القانونى له متضمن بيانات متفقه مع بيانات السجل التجارى* 

*2- مستخرج رسمى من صحيفة القيد فى السجل التجارى حديث على ان يكون راس المال المثبت به لا يقل عن 20 الف جنيه للمشروعات الانتاجيه و50 الف جنيه للانشطه الاخرى ، ويكون التصدير من اغراض تأسيس الشركه 0*
*
3- اقرار الحالة الجنائية من كل الشركاء المتضامنين والمديرين ومن لهم حق الاداره و التوقيع عن الشركه موقع عليه منهم شخصيا امام الموظف المختص بالادارة او اعتماد صحة توقيع كل منهم من البنك

4- صورة مستند اثبات الشخصية لكل من ورد اسمه بالسجل التجارى 0(الشركاء المتضامنين)

5--شهادة مزاوله التصدير للمسئول عن التصدير وصورة مستند اثبات الشخصية له ( من  مركز تدريب التجارة الجارجيه بارض المعارض) 0

6- رقم التسجيل الضريبى

وده اللينك ولفى اى استفسار المركز فى خدمة حضرتك*

http://www.goeic.gov.eg/ex_newrecindex.asp?id=8

----------


## سابرينا

> *وناسف لازعاجك وارجو الرد سريعا*




*العضو الجديد komoo*
*اولا مرحبا بك فى منتدانا الحبيب* 
*ثانيا برجاء توضيح نوع الكيان المشروع السيبر نت هل هو شركة ام منشأة فردية* 
*لوانت عايز السيبر باسمك لوحدك من غير اى شركاء معاك هتتبع الخطوات الاتية* 




> اجراءات تاسيس منشأة فرديةالمنشأة الفردية :-
> 
> هى كيان قانونى فردى للشخص طالب القيد فى السجل حيث لايوجد معه اى من الشركاء وتكون جميع الاوراق صادره باسمه
> 
> الاوراق المطلوبة :- 
> 
> 1- عقد ايجار مثبت التاريخ للمكان المطلوب فتح المنشأة به .
> 
> 2- ايصال كهرباء باسم المالك أو المستأخر .
> ...

----------


## jinni

السلام عليكم
صديق لى يرغب فى افتتاح مشروع هو عبارة عن مركز لتدريس اللغة الأنجليزية و الكمبيوتر و اللغات الأخرى و يرغب فى معرفة ما هى الأجراءات المتبعة و الأوراق المطلوبة لأنشاء مثل هذا المشروع مع العلم انه ليس مصرى الجنسية

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم
> صديق لى يرغب فى افتتاح مشروع هو عبارة عن مركز لتدريس اللغة الأنجليزية و الكمبيوتر و اللغات الأخرى و يرغب فى معرفة ما هى الأجراءات المتبعة و الأوراق المطلوبة لأنشاء مثل هذا المشروع مع العلم انه ليس مصرى الجنسية


 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*مرحبا بك فى المنتدى ونتعذر عن التأخير* 

*صديقك يستطيع انشاء شركة لتنمية الموارد البشرية طبقا لقانون 159 لسنة 1981*
*وكون اما شركة ذات مسئولية محدودة او مساهمة ويكون تأسيسها فى الهئية العامة للاستثمار* 
*حددى لى اى نوع من الشركتين يريد تأسيسها وسوف اوفيكى بالاجراءات والمستندات المطلوبة* 
*واذا كان لا يعرف الفرق بينهم اكتبى لى والمركز سوف يقوم بتوضيح الفروق بين شركة المسئولية** وشركة المساهمة فى انتظار مجيئك مرة اخرى نورتى مركزنا المتواضع*

----------


## regana

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا بجد محتاجه مساعدتكم ليا 
انا وصديقتى شركاء فى قتح سنترال بس مش عارفه ايه الاوراق القانونيه اللى ممكن اننا نتبعها ممكن تكتبولى الرد ممكن ترودوا عليا انا بجد محتاجه الرد الافتتاح كان اول امبارح وخايفه يحصل اى قلق فى المشروع بتعنا ده ممكن تساعدونى 
شكرا جدا ليكوا انا بجد مستنيا الرد شكرا

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا بجد محتاجه مساعدتكم ليا 
> انا وصديقتى شركاء فى قتح سنترال بس مش عارفه ايه الاوراق القانونيه اللى ممكن اننا نتبعها ممكن تكتبولى الرد ممكن ترودوا عليا انا بجد محتاجه الرد الافتتاح كان اول امبارح وخايفه يحصل اى قلق فى المشروع بتعنا ده ممكن تساعدونى 
> شكرا جدا ليكوا انا بجد مستنيا الرد شكرا


 
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
*اهلا بيكى فى المنتدى وفى المركز* 
*انى قومتى وفتحتى سنترال انت وصحبتيك*
*قومتى بفتحوا على اى اساس اكيد فى اوراق* 
*عشان تقدرى تفتحيه او على الاقل موافقة من* 
*السنترال عشان تخدى خط منه ياريت توضحيلى* 
*النقط ديه عشان اقدر اجوب صح ان شاء الله*

----------


## regana

لا اصل المحل اللى انا افتتحته كان فى الاساس سنترال فكان صاحب المكان هو اللى متبع الخطوات دى كلها بس مكنش مرخص اى حاجه

----------


## سابرينا

> لا اصل المحل اللى انا افتتحته كان فى الاساس سنترال فكان صاحب المكان هو اللى متبع الخطوات دى كلها بس مكنش مرخص اى حاجه


 
*مساء الخير / regana*

*انت ممكن تعملى شركة تضامن أو شركة توصية بسيطة بينك وبين صحبتك ونشاطها يكون سنترال * 
*لو شركة تضامن :- هتكونوا انتوا الاتنين مسؤلين عن كل شئ فى كافة الحقوق والالتزامات التى تقع على الشركة حتى لو كان حق الادارة والتوقيع لشريك واحد منفردا .*

*ولو شركة توصية الشريك الموصى ليس له اى مسئولية وهى شريك بحصة وله ارباح فى حالة تحققها وليس لائ جهة حق الرجوع عليه فى شئ انما يكون الرجوع على الشريك المتضامن فقط .وعشان تكسبى وقت قومى بنقل الرخصة باسم الشركة التى ستقوم بينك وبين صحبتك* 


*واى كان نوع الشركة التى تريدى فتحها فلتتفضلى بزيارة باقى صفحات المركز وستجدى باذن الله ما تبحثين عنه وفى حالة عدم وضوح اى شئ فلتتفضلى بزيارة المركز مرة اخرى  متمنين لك ان تجدى عندنا ضالتك ورمضان كريم وكل سنة وانت طيبة*

----------


## regana

شكرا ليكى سابرينا بجد شكرا انك اهتميتى بموضوعى  :y: 
بس من فضلك انا كنت عايزه اعرف ايه الوراق اللى انا اعمله علشان اقدر ارخص المحل بتاعى ممكن تقولى ايه الاوراق والاجراءات القانونيه اللى انا اتبعها علشان اعمل الورق بتاعى

----------


## سابرينا

> شكرا ليكى سابرينا بجد شكرا انك اهتميتى بموضوعى 
> بس من فضلك انا كنت عايزه اعرف ايه الوراق اللى انا اعمله علشان اقدر ارخص المحل بتاعى ممكن تقولى ايه الاوراق والاجراءات القانونيه اللى انا اتبعها علشان اعمل الورق بتاعى


 
*لا شكر على واجب ياقمر المنتدى هنا بيتك التانى* 
*وكلنا هنا اخواتك انت بس اطلبى والمركز تحت امرك* 
*ممكن تحددى بس نوع الشركة اللى حابة تفتحيها* 
*والمركز يبعتلك كل الاوراق والاجراءات بالبريد السريع*

----------


## regana

لا هى مش شركه هو محل ( سنترال ) فى العجمى ( الاسكندريه ) كنت عايزه الاوراق المطلوبه لترخيص المحل ده بس هو بين اثنين شراكه

----------


## سابرينا

> بس هو بين اثنين شراكه


بين اتنين معنها انها شركة لازم ليها ورق سنترال بقى مكتب 
مش المهم المهم انهم اتنين يعنى شركة لازم ليها عقد يحدد 
التزامات وحقوق كل طرف من اطراف العقد 




> الاوراق المطلوبه لترخيص المحل


 
*



اجراءات الرخصة من الحى التابع له المقر :- 
اولا الاوراق المطلوبة :-1- عقد الشركة ( اذا كان الكيان شركة )
2- عقد الايجار مثبت التاريخ 
3- البطاقة الضريبية 
4-بطاقات الشركاء
5- كتابة طلب باستخراج رخصة 

ثانيا الاجراءات:- 
1- التوجه لرئاسة الحى التابع له العين 
2- التوجه لمكتب كشوف الايرادات او يسمى كشوف المشتملات يتم ملئ عددمن الكشوف عن بيانات الشركة ويتم الاطلاع على اصول الاوراق 
3- الذهاب الى مكتب المحلات وابلاغهم بالملف لتحديد معاينة للشركة 
4- بعد المعاينة يقوم بابلاغ المبانى بقرار المعاينة لتحديد الرسوم ودفعها 
5- بعد ذلك يتم استخراج تراخيص من المحلات 


*

*ياريت اكون قدرت افيدك والمركز يكون قدر يجواب على استفسارك 
فى انتظارك اذا احتجتى لاى استشارة وياريت ترجعى صفحات المركز*

----------


## regana

مرسى جدا ليكى :f2: 
بس معلش حتعبيك معايا انا عايزه اعرف ايه الاماكن اللى انا اروحها لاخراج الورق ده
انا اعرف الاول اروح الضرائب علشان البطاقه الضريبيه صح كده بس انا مش عارفه الباقى ممكن تبلغينى معلش بالباقى  شكرا ليكى

----------


## سابرينا

> مرسى جدا ليكى
> بس معلش حتعبيك معايا انا عايزه اعرف ايه الاماكن اللى انا اروحها لاخراج الورق ده
> انا اعرف الاول اروح الضرائب علشان البطاقه الضريبيه صح كده بس انا مش عارفه الباقى ممكن تبلغينى معلش بالباقى شكرا ليكى


 
*بصى يا جميل مفيش شكرا على واجب* 
*واعتبرى المنتدى بيتك التانى* 
*ده اجراءات التسجيل للمنشأة الفردية والشركة* 





> *هناك نوعين من القيد امام السجل التجاري* 
> *أولا: القيد الفردى:*
> *1.شهادة ترخيص مزاولة من الغرفة التجارية.*
> *2.اصل البطاقة الشخصية + صورة منها.*
> *3.فى حالة التوكيل للغير اصل التوكيل + صورة منه.*
> *ملحوظة: لا يجوز لموظفى الحكومة او القطاع العام عمل قيد بالسجل التجارى.*
> *يجوز للاجنبى استخراج سجل تجارى بنشاط التصدير فقط بعد الحصول على موافقة الامن.*
> *الرسوم المقررة: 40 جنيه* 
> *ثانيا: قيد الشركة (تضامن – توصية بسيطة):*
> ...


*اول خطوة فى عقد الشركة هو اخذ صالح للتسجيل من السجل التجارى على عقد الشركة وبعدين المحكمة وبعدين الضرائب وبعدين الغرفة التجارية واخر خطوة السجل التجارى  على عكس المنشأة الفردية اللى اول خطوة فيها هى الضرائب*

----------


## بنت الريف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أتقدم بالشكر لكل من قام  بالعمل على هذا الموضوع 
وشكر خاص لأبن طيبة وسابرينا 
ربنا يوفقكم 



اللهم إهدنا لما تحبه وترضاه

----------


## sad man

الف شكر
مجهود راااااااااااااائع

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

ألف شكر للجميع على المجهود

----------


## nour2005

ألف شكر للأخ الفاضل اسكندراني 
على هذا الموضوع القيّم
ولكل الإخوة الأفاضل الذين ساهموا في هذا العمل الرائع
كل سنة والجميع بخير

----------


## hanoaa

تصدقوا أنا كنت بفكر أدرس بيزنس بعد ما أخلص الماستر بتاعى
لكن بعد ماشوفت الموضوع ده و كمية الأوراق و الإجراءات
لأ صعب أوى
بيتهيألى كده الكيمياء أسهل

----------


## قلب مصر

كل الشكر لأستاذ أسكندراني ولكل المجموعة الرائعة المشتركة معه
في هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع
بارك الله في جهودكم النافعة
 :f2:

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ..
مجهود رائع ..ألف شكر أستاذ نادر 
والشكر موصول لأستاذ معتز وسابرينا وكل من ساهم بمعلومة مفيدة 
جوزيتم خيراً ..*

----------


## اليمامة

الاستاذ العزيز نادر
الاستاذ العزيز معتز
اختى العزيزة سابرينا
وكل من ساهم باثراء هذا الموضوع
 :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA:  :BRAWA: 

اشكركم جميعا على هذا المجهود الخيالى
يكفى تعبكم فى تجميع هذة المعلومات والمستندات واظهارها للنور
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## همس المشاعر !!

*بسم الله ماشاء الله..*
* مجهود رااااااائع..*
* والله ما عارفه اشكركم ازاى..*
* تسلم اخى نادر واخى معتز واختى سابيرينا..*
* الف شكر ليكم ولشعوركم النبيل لمساعدتنا  ..*
*مجهودكم ربى يجعله بميزان حسناتكم..*
*أثابكم الله الجنة جميعاً..*


* اخى نادر ربى يسعد ايامك بفكرتك الجميلة..*
* ويتقبل منا ومنك سائر الاعمال الصالحات..*
* بإنتظار جديدك ان شاء الله بإستمرار..*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*شكرا لك أستاذ نادر على هذا الجهد الرائع

وشكرا للاستاذ معتز وكل الاخوة المشاركين بهذا الموضع

فى الحقيقة مجهود رائع وموضوع أكثر من ممتاز

جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## فراشة

مجهود كبير 

وعطاء مميز

ربنا يبارك فيكوا

تحيااااااااااتى


فراشة

----------


## totatoty

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات الجميله 
والرد على استفسارات الاعضاء 
اللهم اجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## أهلاوى شديد

*المحاسب الكبير استاذ نادر 

والاستشارى القدير استاذ معتز 

والمحللة الجيدة استاذة سابرينا 

كل الشكر لكم على هذا الجهد الرائع 

تصدقوا هتخلونى أروح ابيع كتب المحاسبة اللى عندى لبتاع الترمس اللى بيقف على أول شارعنا  

بجد موسوعة مفيدة جدا جدا لكل اللى بيقبل على أى عمل تجارى وتخليص أوراقه 

بارك الله فيكم جميعاً

أهلاوى شديد

*

----------


## nariman

*موضوع هام يا أستاذ نادر* 

*شكرا لحضرتك ولكل من ساهم معك فى الإضافة والرد على الأسئلة*

 :f2:

----------


## e_elassas

جزاكم الله كل الخير على هذه الموسوعه القيمه

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل اسكندرانى نادر

تحية عطرة لهذا الموضوع الرائع
ولكل قلم ساهم بمعلومة وطرح مفيد به
باقات شكر للجميع لهذا الجهد المميز

تحيتى*

----------


## طارق بك

يا استاذ الاسكندراني لو سمحت كنت عايز اسال عن كيفية انشاء شركة استيراد وتصدير من الناحيه الاجرائيه ارجو الرد  سريعا                                                                                                                        ويريت يكون تفصيلي لاني مليش في حكايه    القانون                                                                                                      معلش هتعبك معايا

----------


## سابرينا

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *مجهود رائع بارك الله فيكم*
> 
> *اريد ان اقوم بإنشاء مكتب وسيط عقارى فى القاهرة الجديدة* 
> *فما هى جميع الاجراءات المطلوبة منى لتأسيس هذا المكتب* 
> *فى شكل خطوات اقوم بها.*
> *مع العلم اننى سأكون صاحبه وحدى؟؟* 
> 
> 
> ...


 

وعليم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


اجراءات تاسيس منشأة فرديةالمنشأة الفردية :-

هى كيان قانونى فردى للشخص طالب القيد فى السجل حيث لايوجد معه اى من الشركاء وتكون جميع الاوراق صادره باسمه

الاوراق المطلوبة :- 

1- عقد ايجار مثبت التاريخ للمكان المطلوب فتح المنشأة به .

2- ايصال كهرباء باسم المالك أو المستأخر .

3-بيانات المنشأة من :
- غرض (وسيط عقارى - او محل لألعاب البلاى استيشن )

- رأس مال  

- سمة تجارية (يصدر السجل باسم الشخص صاحب المنشاة ويكون ذلك الاسم التجارى للمنشأة أما السمة التجارية هو الاسم الذى يباشر به تجارته مثل الشركة الاسلامية للتجارة - جلوبال لتصنيع الزجاج وهكذا )

- مقر المنشأة ( وهو الموجود بعقد الايجار )

الاجراءات :-

- يتم التوجه لمأمورية الضرائب التابع لها مقر المنشأة ويقوم الشخص بفتح ملف ضريبى بالاوراق والبيانات السابقه 
ويتم عمل معاينة من الضرائب للمقر لتحديد تاريخ بداية النشاط

- ثم يتم اخذ جواب من مصلحة الضرائب موجه الى رئيس الغرفة التجارية التابع لها مقر المنشأة ليتم عمل شهادة مزاولة لاستخراج سجل تجارى به جميع البيانات السابقة من اسم وغرض وراس مال وعنوان 

ملحوظة :- معظم الغرف التجارية حاليا بها سجل تجارى لعمل شهادة المزاولة والسجل فى مكان واحد تيسيرا على اصحاب الاعمال


شكرا استاذ ميدو على تشريفك المركز 
ونعتذر عن التأخير كل سنة وحضرتك طيب 
ويارب المركز يكون قدر يرد على استفسار حضرتك
وابواب مركزنا يسعدها تشريفك دائما فى حالة وجود اى استفسار

----------


## سابرينا

> يا استاذ الاسكندراني لو سمحت كنت عايز اسال عن كيفية انشاء شركة استيراد وتصدير من الناحيه الاجرائيه ارجو الرد سريعا ويريت يكون تفصيلي لاني مليش في حكايه القانون معلش هتعبك معايا


 
مساء الخير طارق بيك 
 ممكن اتشرف برد على حضرتك 
بس ليه استفسار صغير عشان اقدر ارد عليك بالتفصيل 
حضرتك هيكون معاك شريك طبعا الشريك ده وضعه ايه 
فى الشركة يعنى مشاركة مالية بس ولا هيدخل فى الادارة 
وكل فى حد من الشركاء قاصر ام لا فى انتظار توضيح حضرتك

----------


## thefreelawyer

> اخى الفاضل 
> يسمح قانون 136 لسنة 81 بتحويل  السكن الى نشاط تجارى  بشرط دفع نسب مئوية متدرجة من القيمة الايجارية حسب نص الماده رقم 19  
> 
> طبعا لو مكان السكن تمليك يبقى مفيش اى مشكلة


*بعد اذن اخى اسكندرانى اود ان اوجه السائل ان التغيير الجزئى قد حكمت المحكمة الدستورية بعد دستوريته بدون موافقة المالك
وكل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام لمجهودك القوى الفعال وجعله الله فى ميزان حساناتك*

----------


## tito_zizo

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد ان استثمر بعض الأموال  لى فى البورصه 
أنا معى مبلغ من المال يقدر 60000الف جنيه  واريد ان استثمره فى اى شئ يريت لو توجهونى استثمره فى البورصه او اعمل اى مشروعه صغير به

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم 
> انا اريد ان استثمر بعض الأموال  لى فى البورصه 
> أنا معى مبلغ من المال يقدر 60000الف جنيه  واريد ان استثمره فى اى شئ يريت لو توجهونى استثمره فى البورصه او اعمل اى مشروعه صغير به


اخي الفاضل يمكنك متابعة موضوع اختنا الفاضلة جيهان محمد علي بأيدينا نغير واقعنا.... و هذا هو رابطهhttp://www.egyptsons.com/misr/thread125354.htmlو سوف تجد فيه العديد من المشاريعو سوف يقوم احد من الاخوة الافاضل المختصين بالبورصة بالرد عليكتحياتي

----------


## arabuoter

واطلب من الادارة من لدية خبرة في استيراد المعلبات والمواد الغذائية من مصر الشقيقة الى المملكة العربية السعودية افادتي عن امكانية الاتفاق مع جهه او مصنع وكيفيتة الترتيب لذلك وانهاء الاجراءات المترتبة على ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان وان كان هناك مواقع موثوق بها على النت ارجاء افادتي 
شااكر ومقدر وممتن لمساعدتكم مع العلم انه تم فتح سجل تجاري لتجارة الجملة والمجزء في المواد الغذائية

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
ارجوا ان تفيدوني 
مطلوب منى تصدير بعض منتجاتي لليمن لشخص لا اعرفة (عن طريق النت)
فما هي الاجراءت الواجب علي اتخاذها كي اضمن ان يرسل لي هذا الشخص ثمن البضائع المرسلة لة 
علما باننا افراد ولسنا شركات
افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## سابرينا

> واطلب من الادارة من لدية خبرة في استيراد المعلبات والمواد الغذائية من مصر الشقيقة الى المملكة العربية السعودية افادتي عن امكانية الاتفاق مع جهه او مصنع وكيفيتة الترتيب لذلك وانهاء الاجراءات المترتبة على ذلك ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان وان كان هناك مواقع موثوق بها على النت ارجاء افادتي 
> شااكر ومقدر وممتن لمساعدتكم مع العلم انه تم فتح سجل تجاري لتجارة الجملة والمجزء في المواد الغذائية


*الاستاذ /arabuoter
مرحبا بك بيننا واتمنى ان تحقق جميع ما تتمناه
وقد تجد ضالتك فى الرد السبق لاستاذ ابن طيبة 
*

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة 
> ارجوا ان تفيدوني 
> مطلوب منى تصدير بعض منتجاتي لليمن لشخص لا اعرفة (عن طريق النت)
> فما هي الاجراءت الواجب علي اتخاذها كي اضمن ان يرسل لي هذا الشخص ثمن البضائع المرسلة لة 
> علما باننا افراد ولسنا شركات
> افيدوني ولكم جزيل الشكر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذ / اسامة 
ممكن حضرتك والشخص الذى ستصدر له البضاعة ان تقوموا بفتح اعتماد مستندى عن طريق البنوك
وعن طريقه هتضمن استلام مبلغ البضاعة عندما تقوم بارسال مستندات البضاعة للمشترى وتستطيع الذهاب لاحد البنوك لكى تقوم بالاستفسار عن اجراءات فتح الاعتماد المستندى .
أما بخصوص كونكم افرادا ولستم شركات فإن هذا لايمنع من ان الافراد ايضا لهم الحق فى انشاء صفة تجارية لهم يستطيعوا من خلالها مزاولة التجارة ( اى ان السجل التجارى والبطاقة الضريبة ليس حكرا على الشركات بل هو متاحا للافراد وفى الصفحة اعلاه اجراءات تأسيس منشأة فردية ).

وللتوضيح فان الاعتماد المستندى  :-
 يعد وسيلة من وسائل الدفع فى نظام التجارة الجارجية هى وسيلة ءامنة لكلا من المصدر والمستورد 
لان الدفع يتم عن طريق بنكين وسيطين لكلا من المستورد والمصدر وعليه فان الاعتماد المستندىاتفاق يتم باربعة اطراف هما :-
1- المصدر (البائع )
2- المستورد (المشترى )
3- بنك المصدر (متلقى الاعتماد )
4- بنك المستورد(فاتح الاعتماد )
وعليه فإن المصدر يقوم بارسال فاتورة مبدئية للمستورد (فضلا عن بعد المستندات التى يطلبها البنك مثل البطاقة الاسترادية والبطاقة الضريبية حسب نظام البنك )الذى عن طريقها يقوم بفتح الاعتماد فى البنك طرفه لصالح بنك المصدر وبعد ذلك يقوم المصدر بتسليم البنك طرفه (متلقى الاعتمادات ) الاوراق الخاصة بالبضاعة من شهادة منشأة بوليصة الشحن والفواتير وبوليصة التأمين (واى مستندات اخرى على حسب الاتفاق بين المصدر والمستورد )
 ملخصه :- ان البنك (فاتح الاعتماد بنك المستورد ) سوف يوم بارسال ثمن البضاعة المبيعة فور استلام البنك (متلقى الاعتماد بنك المصدر ) المستندات الخاصة بالبضاعة المبيعه  . اى انك تضمن حقك فى الثمن والمستورد يضمن حقه فى ان يستلم بضاعة مستوفيه للشروط من اوراق وخلافه . 


شرفت مركزنا المتواضع استاذ / اسامة ويتمنى مركزنا أن يكون  قد استطاع الاجابة على استفساركم بشكل واضح ومحدد

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

الاخت سابرينا 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي المعلومات القيمة الت وضحتها لي 
جزاك اللة خيرا

----------


## seren

*موضوع رائع جدا وارجوكم ممكن تساعدوني في هذه المشكلة

بالنسبة للأقرار الضريبي لشركة مساهمة بسيطة رأس مالها 49ألف جنيه هي لاتحقق مكاسب بالعكس 

مصروفات وعند تقديم الاقرار الضريبي ذكرت فيه أنه لاتوجد أرباح

وقدمت الأقرار بهذه الصيغة لمدة عامين ماذا أقدم هذا العام في الأقرار والشركة لم تحقق ارباح ولا أريد ذكر 

انها شبه متوقفة لاني قدمت عروض في عده جهات وهي أمور تستغرق دراسات ووقت طويل أرجوكم أفيدوني
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## seren

ارجو من الساده المتخصصين مساعدتي في صياغة الأقرار الضريبي  

بالنسبة للأقرار الضريبي لشركة مساهمة بسيطة رأس مالها 49ألف جنيه هي لاتحقق مكاسب بالعكس 

مصروفات وعند تقديم الاقرار الضريبي ذكر فيه لاتوجد أرباح 

وقدمت الأقرار بهذه الصيغة لمدة عامين ماذا أقدم هذا العام في الأقرار والشركة لم تحقق ارباح ولا أريد ذكر 

انها شبه متوقفة لاني قدمت عروض في عده جهات وهي أمور تستغرق دراسات ووقت طويل أرجوكم أفيدوني
ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير

----------


## سابرينا

> الاخت سابرينا 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي المعلومات القيمة الت وضحتها لي 
> جزاك اللة خيرا


*
لا شكر على واجب استاذ اسامة 
هذا من واجب المركز نحو رواده 
ونتمى أن يحظى المركز على رضاءكم الدائم*

----------


## سابرينا

> *موضوع رائع جدا وارجوكم ممكن تساعدوني في هذه المشكلة
> 
> بالنسبة للأقرار الضريبي لشركة مساهمة بسيطة رأس مالها 49ألف جنيه هي لاتحقق مكاسب بالعكس 
> 
> مصروفات وعند تقديم الاقرار الضريبي ذكرت فيه أنه لاتوجد أرباح
> 
> وقدمت الأقرار بهذه الصيغة لمدة عامين ماذا أقدم هذا العام في الأقرار والشركة لم تحقق ارباح ولا أريد ذكر 
> 
> انها شبه متوقفة لاني قدمت عروض في عده جهات وهي أمور تستغرق دراسات ووقت طويل أرجوكم أفيدوني
> ولكم خالص الشكر والتقدير*


اهلا بحضرك استاذ/seren فى مركزنا المتواضع 
بالنسبة للاقرار الضريبى حضرتك ملزم بتقديمه حتى فى حالة 
الخسارة وعدم تحقيق ارباح فيذكر فى الاقرار ايراداتك ومصروفاتك.

أما بخصوص توقف النشاط وعدم التشغيل :-


*يتم ايقاف النشاط ايقافا مؤقتا لحين المزاولة الفعلية 
للنشاط وايضا فى هذه الحالة يم تقديم الاقرارا الضريبى 

*

----------


## أم أسلام

السلام عليكم

ارجو من الاخوة أفادتى فى الاسئلة الخاصة بمشروعى

أولا مشروعى عبارة عن سنتر لتعليم البنات والسيدات الاعمال اليدوية من كروشيه وتريكو وتطريز وخياطة وطبعا سيقام ورش للعمل سيتم منها بيع المنتجات للمحلات والمشاركة فى معارض الاسرة المنتجة الخ  واريد معرفة

أولا اجرأت تكوين المنشأة الفردية الخاصة بمشروعى وما هى الاماكن التى تسهل هذة الاجرات (سمعت عن الصندوق الاجتماعى لللتنمية يسهل اجرأت التراخيص االلازمة فى مكان واحد هل هذا صحيح؟)

ثانيا المكان المقام عليه المشروع عبارة عن منزل قديم العقد بأسم والدى بأيجار قديم هل هناك مانع من قيام المشروع فى هذا المكان

ثالثا هل المشروع هذا معفى من الضرائب ام لا؟

رابعا هناك من سيقوم بمساعدتى فى ادارة المشروع من موظفين وايضا المعلمات الى هيعلموا البنات كيف اتصرف معهم هل مثلا لابد من التأمين عليهم ام لا؟

شكرا جزيل وأرجو سرعة الرد

----------


## zogmo7ib_rania

السلام عليكم جميعا بالله عليكم عاوزة اعرف ايه اجراءات فتح مركز تعليمي للمرحله الابتدائية والاعداديه (فصول تقوية) مشروع انا وبنتين اصحابي بنفكر فيه واحنا التلاته دارسين لغه انجليزية بس مش ممارسين للمهنة في مدارس بنمارسها في دروس خصوصية

----------


## سابرينا

> *ارجو من الاخوة أفادتى فى الاسئلة الخاصة بمشروعى*




*الشكر الواجب علينا لتشريفك مركزنا المتواضع ونتعذر عن التأخر فى الرد*

----------


## zogmo7ib_rania

> السلام عليكم جميعا بالله عليكم عاوزة اعرف ايه اجراءات فتح مركز تعليمي للمرحله الابتدائية والاعداديه (فصول تقوية) مشروع انا وبنتين اصحابي بنفكر فيه واحنا التلاته دارسين لغه انجليزية بس مش ممارسين للمهنة في مدارس بنمارسها في دروس خصوصية


اين ردكم محتاجين معلوماتكوا في اسرع وقت لاننا بندرس الموضوع من كل جوانبه الايام دي والحمد لله اني لقيت منتدي زي ده عشان نستفيد منه

----------


## سابرينا

> اين ردكم محتاجين معلوماتكوا في اسرع وقت لاننا بندرس الموضوع من كل جوانبه الايام دي والحمد لله اني لقيت منتدي زي ده عشان نستفيد منه


بصى ياجميل مشروعك بداية موافقة وزارة التربية والتعليم لانك هتفتحى مركز تعليمى لمرحلة التعليم الاساسى 
لازم الرخصة الاول من الوزارة وبعدين تأسسى الشركة . 

 فى انتظار عودتك ومرحبا بك فى المركز وياريت ترجعى باقى صفحات المركز السابقة لعلك تجدى ما تبحثى عنه .

----------


## احمد سمير جابر

موضوع مميز ورائع
اشكر الاخوه الذي قامه علي اضافت هذا الموضوع
اخيكم احمد سمير

----------


## سابرينا

> موضوع مميز ورائع
> اشكر الاخوه الذي قامه علي اضافت هذا الموضوع
> اخيكم احمد سمير


 
*شكرا استاذ احمد على زيارتك لمركزنا المتواضع* 
*ونتمى زيارة حضرتك مرة اخرى فى اى استشارة*

----------


## tafi_2003

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم تساعدونى انا عايز افتح بلاى استاشن و عايز اعرف كل حاجة انا عندى محل و اجهزة بس

----------


## no trust

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اود ان اشكر جميع الاعضاء بهذا الموقع

ثانيا / لى سؤال       فمت بفتح محل لبيع منتجات غذاءيه وعملت  اجراءات الضرايب  ولكن عند عمل السجل التجارى

رفضو عمل السجل التجارى  لان انا موظف حكومه وما ينفعشى يتعمل سجل تجارى لموظف حكومه

هل فى حل لهذه المشكله؟؟؟     وهل لو معملتوش فيها مشكلة؟؟؟؟                  شكرا جزيلال

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم تساعدونى انا عايز افتح بلاى استاشن و عايز اعرف كل حاجة انا عندى محل و اجهزة بس


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته tafi_2003
الرجاء التصفح فى باقى صفحات المركز وسوف تجد ما تبحث عنه بإذن الله 
ونعتذر عن تأخرنا فى الرد فكان يوجد لدينا عطل فنى وجارى والحمد لله اصلاحة

----------


## سابرينا

*








 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة no trust
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اود ان اشكر جميع الاعضاء بهذا الموقع





*


> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته* 
> *اسعندى زيارة حضرتك للمركز*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ثانيا / لى سؤال فمت بفتح محل لبيع منتجات غذاءيه وعملت اجراءات الضرايب ولكن عند عمل السجل التجارى
> ...




*فعلا هى مشكلة ويحظر على موظفى الحكومة والقطاع العام انشاء شركات تجارية لهم الا بموافقة الجهة او القطاع التابع له الموظف* 
*لكن لا مشكلة فى انك ابتدت فى اولى الخطوات ولم يتم اكتمالها تستطيع ان تقوم بالالغاء الاجراء الذى تم بمعنى :-* 
*1- تقوم بإيقاف النشاط ايقافا نهائيا  وتسليم البطاقة الضريبية وعدم مزاولة النشاط*
*2- فى حالة الرغبة فى فتح النشاط مرة اخرى تستطيع عمل ذلك عن طريق فتح الملف مرة اخرى لكن باسم شخص(منشأة فردية) اخر تثق به ( زوجة - اولاد ) أو عمل شركة توصية بين زوجة واولادك بنفس الغرض والمقر وجميع البيانات السابقة .*

*يتمنى مركزنا المتواضع ان يكون استطاع الرد على استفسار حضرتك وفى حالة عدم وضوح فى اى معلومة يرجى الاتصال بالمركز شكرا لزيارتك الكريمة*

----------


## gamal1964

السلام عليكم
لى سؤال ومحتاج رد سريع وضرورى
انا شركة خاصة ومتقدم لمناقصة فى جهة حكومية والمناقصة عبارة عن استيراد معدات من الخارج ونحن هنا موزعون لشركات اجنبية ولكن بدون استمارة 14 س وكلاء تجاريون وبعد التقد للمناقصة اشترطت الجهة الحكومية تقديم استمارة 14 س لاكمال المناقصة فهل هذا الاشتراط قانونى وهل قانون المناقصات ينص على ذلك وكيف يتم الاشتراط بهذا والدولة تحارب الاحتكار
ارجو مساعدتى وسرعة الرد
شكرا جزيلا
مهندس جمال ابراهيم

----------


## alladinad

تسلم بجد ع الموضوع لانه افادني جدااا

----------


## سابرينا

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة gamal1964
					

السلام عليكم


*


> * لى سؤال ومحتاج رد سريع وضرورى*
> * انا شركة خاصة ومتقدم لمناقصة فى جهة حكومية والمناقصة عبارة عن استيراد معدات من الخارج ونحن هنا موزعون لشركات اجنبية ولكن بدون استمارة 14 س وكلاء تجاريون وبعد التقد للمناقصة اشترطت الجهة الحكومية تقديم استمارة 14 س لاكمال المناقصة فهل هذا الاشتراط قانونى وهل قانون المناقصات ينص على ذلك وكيف يتم الاشتراط بهذا والدولة تحارب الاحتكار*
> * ارجو مساعدتى وسرعة الرد*
> * شكرا جزيلا*
> * مهندس جمال ابراهيم*




*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته استاذ جمال* 

*من شروط الاشتراك فى مناقصة مع جهة  حكومية التسجيل فى سجل الوكلاء التجاريين (س 14 ) والتسجيل فى سجل الوكلاء التجاريين لا يتعارض مع سياسة الدولة لمحاربة الاحتكار  بل هو ضمان للشركة المسجل فى سجل الوكلاء من تلاعب الشركات الاجنبية فهو ضمان لحقها فى انها الوكيل الوحيد للشركة فى مصر وان الشركة لا تعطى منتجاتها الا لوكيلها كما انه ضمان للجهة الحكومية من ان المنتجات التى تتم عليها المناقصة مطابقة للمواصفات حسب نوع المنتجع* 

*ويكون التسجيل فى سجل الوكلاء بالهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والورادات فى شارع معروف برمسيس والاوراق المطلوبة هى :-* 
*1- طلب القيد فى سجل الوكلاء التجاريين .*_

2- عقد تأسيس الشركة وجميع التعديلات التى تمت عليه .

3- مستخرج حديث من السجل التجارى به راس مال الشركة لا يقل على 20000 .

4- صورة البطاقة الضريبية مثبت بها اخر اقرار ضريبى .

5- صورة اخر ميزانية مقدمة للضرائب .

6- شهادة من الغرفة التجارية تفيد خبرة الشركة فى مجال التوكيلات التجارية ومعتمدة من الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية .

7- عقد الوكالة موثق من الغرفة التجارية فى البلد الاجنبية و القنصلية المصرية مع ترجمة العقد اذا كان باللغة غير العربية ويتم التصديق عليه من الخارجية المصرية ويجب ان يتضمن عقد الوكالة جميع البنود الاتية ( عمل الوكيل ونطاق التوزيع الجغرافى ومسئولية اطراف العقد وطبيعة السلعة التى يتم التعامل عليها ونسبة العمولة المقررة مقابل التوزيع ونوع العملة التى يتم وفاء العمولة بها - وايضا يجب ان تتعهد الشركة الاجنية باخطار القنصلية المصرية فى بلد الموكل باى تغيير يطرأ على العقد - وتتعهد ايضا بأنه ليس لها اى وكيل اخر فى مصر لنفس منتجات الوكيل وليس عليها اى التزام او تعويضات مالية قبل اى وكيل او شركة فى مصر ) .

8- اقرار الحالة الجنائية عليه صحة توقيع من البنك  وبطاقة الرقم القومى ومستخرج رسمى من شهادة الميلاد لجميع الشركاء المتضامنين والمديرين واعضاء مجلس الادارة .

_*وفى النهاية يتمنى المركز ان يكون استطاع الرد على استفسار حضرتك*

----------


## spiderman201000

> *بما ان ما فى حد دخل يستفسر عن شئ افترض سؤال وهجاوب عليه 
> 
> عضو يسأل عن كيفية عمل بطاقة استيرادية لتاجر فرد* 
> 
> 
> [frame="1 70"]الاوراق المطلوبة لقيد تاجر فرد فى سجل المستوردين 
> 
> 1- طلب القيد ( استمارة واحد ) موقعة من صاحب الشأن 
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم اختى سابرينا وكل عام وانتى بخير.
بخصوص تسجيل فرد بسجل المستوردين يشترط الا يكون الشخص يعمل بالحكومة ، والدتى ربة منزل وكان لها بطاقة ضريبية  لمدة اكثر من سنتين .1- هل تعتبر كخبرة بالنسبة لغير الجامعى وهل تشترط فى نفس نوع النشاط بالنسبة للنشاط الجديد للاستراد.
سؤال أخر: 2-هل اذا وسعت النشاط لاستيراد مجموعات متعددة يتطلب فتح عدة بطاقات ضريبية.
3-وما هى احسن وسيلة لضمان وصول السلعة هل بنك لبنك أو ما هو أقتراحكم؟
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ahmed.khalil

تحية طيبة وبعد : 
اريد فتح شركة في مصر نشاطها في الاردن يشمل على (مركز تدريب تعليمي - وتوظيف - وبرامج سياحية- واستثمارات بكافة انواعها - ) ولديها اكثر من برامج تدريبية هذا نشاط الشركة في الخارج . 
السؤال الان :
ماهي الاجراءات المطلوبة وتكلفتها لفتح فرع في مصر  ؟  وماهي الفترة الزمنية لانهاء اجراءات الترخيص والبدء في المشروع  ؟؟ وهل يمكن تقديم رخصة الشركة االمعمول بها في الخارج بدلا من تراخيص جديدة ؟؟؟
وماهو الافضل مشاركة احد المراكز لصعوبة الترخيص وتكلفتها الباهظة ام انتظار انتهاء التراخيص ؟؟؟ 

ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيكم ... انا محتار كتير

----------


## alladinad

تمام جدااااااااااا

----------


## Mobkeg

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا المنتدى الرائع
مشكلتي:
رجل مصري الجنسية حول نفسه للجنسية السودانية هرباً من التجنيد ثم تزرج مصرية بهذه الجنسية السودانية ثم أنجب 5 أطفال
عند ولادة الطفل الرابع حول نفسه للجنسية المصرية بعد دفع مبلغ حكمة به المحكمة العسكرية حسب القانون الجديد للهاربين من التجنيد
وعندما تحول إلى المصرية ذهب للمأذون وكتب عقد ثاني مصري الجنسية فأصبحت الأم عندها عقدين زواج مصري وسوداني ثم بعد أن كتب 
الطفل الثالث والرابع سوداني الجنسية زور وكتبهم مصريين الجنسية أما الطفل الخامس فهو مصري الجنسية دون تزوير
فأصبح هناك 2 من الأولاد سودانيين الجنسية و 3 مصريين الجنسية حسب شهادة الميلاد
الولد الثاني لا يستطيع تحويل نفسه للجنسية المصرية خوفاً أكتشاف التزوير في الأوراق عمره 21 سنة
فهل يوجد لهذه المشكلة حل ؟
(الرجل المصري هو أبي والولد الثاني أنا)
وجزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## the viper

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   فى البداية احب ان اوجه الشكر لجميع القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع الهداف والمفيد  ثانيا لدى استفسار فأنا اريد انشاء شركة مقاولات فهل من الممكن ان تكون منشأة فردية وماهى الاجراءات المطلوبة لتسجيلها واشهارها وكيفية الانضمام الى نقابة المقاولين  (مع خالص الشكر والتقدير)

----------


## gamil

> انا عندى مكتب للاستيراد و التصدير و جميع الاوراق موجودة من سجل و بطاقة ضريبية و بطاقة استيرادية ولاكن المشكلة عندى هى عدم فهمى كيف اقوم بتشغيل هذا المكتب من جديد حيث ان الرجل الذى كان يقوم بتشغيله قد غادر البلد منذ ثلاث سنوات وتم غلق المكتب فمذا افعل لتشغيله من جديد؟؟
> أو بمعنى ادق كيف اتى بصفقات وكيف تتم عملية الاستيراد و التصدير؟؟


الأخ الفاضل ... انا موظف حكومة و اعمل كسمسار تجاري عبر الانترنت و ليس لي الحق في عمل شركة استيراد و تصدير الا من خلال شركة توصية بسيطة فان كنت ترغب في بيع رخصة التصدير و الاستيراد يمكن عمل شركة مشتركة ثم عمل فض لعقد الشركة و يسمي عقد تخارج 
ادرس الموضوع و رد علي بريد misr-tanzania@msn.com

----------


## tefa58

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاداره سرعه الرد علي استفساري مهم جدا دي حكايتي

انا صاحب منشأه صغيره فرديه سجل تجاري تاجر وبطاقه ضريبيه بأسمي وانا اصلا شغال في شركه فلما عملت ملفات تأمينيه للعمال عندي كانت علي اساسهم ولي رقم تأميني للمنشأه انا المدير المسئول
وبعدين مزاولتش النشاط وكنت عايز اقفل النشاط فعملت توكيل لواحد صاحبي بيفهم في الحاجات ديه وراح قالي انه قفل التامينات وجابلي نموذج ايقاف نشاط نهائي مختوم من الضرائب مكتوب عليه سبب ايقاف النشاط هو عدم مزاوله النشاط منذ بدء النشاط وجابلي من السجل التجاري مستخرج مكتوب فيه محو القيد في الشجل التجاري وبس انا بعد فتره حبيت اتأكد من حاجه فاتصلت بمتب التأميتات وسألتو برقم المنشأه هي مقفوله ولا لا قالي ان الملفات مفتوحه وعيه مديونه 2000 جنيه وشويه ازاي ده حصل وانا معايا ورق يثبت انه قفل الشركه عشان خاطري طمنوني انا كدا في حاجه غلط وازاي هو قفل والتأمينات مفتوحه ولا السيستم معلق ولا ليسه مسمعش ممكن وكل شيء طبيعي انا عايز اعرف هو ممكن يقفل والتأمينات مفتوحه وفيه اي خطر عليه واعمل ايه شكرا ارجو سرعه الرد

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة tefa58
					

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاداره سرعه الرد علي استفساري مهم جدا دي حكايتي

انا صاحب منشأه صغيره فرديه سجل تجاري تاجر وبطاقه ضريبيه بأسمي وانا اصلا شغال في شركه فلما عملت ملفات تأمينيه للعمال عندي كانت علي اساسهم ولي رقم تأميني للمنشأه انا المدير المسئول
وبعدين مزاولتش النشاط وكنت عايز اقفل النشاط فعملت توكيل لواحد صاحبي بيفهم في الحاجات ديه وراح قالي انه قفل التامينات وجابلي نموذج ايقاف نشاط نهائي مختوم من الضرائب مكتوب عليه سبب ايقاف النشاط هو عدم مزاوله النشاط منذ بدء النشاط وجابلي من السجل التجاري مستخرج مكتوب فيه محو القيد في الشجل التجاري وبس انا بعد فتره حبيت اتأكد من حاجه فاتصلت بمتب التأميتات وسألتو برقم المنشأه هي مقفوله ولا لا قالي ان الملفات مفتوحه وعيه مديونه 2000 جنيه وشويه ازاي ده حصل وانا معايا ورق يثبت انه قفل الشركه عشان خاطري طمنوني انا كدا في حاجه غلط وازاي هو قفل والتأمينات مفتوحه ولا السيستم معلق ولا ليسه مسمعش ممكن وكل شيء طبيعي انا عايز اعرف هو ممكن يقفل والتأمينات مفتوحه وفيه اي خطر عليه واعمل ايه شكرا ارجو سرعه الرد


الاخ الفاضل هناك عدة فروض لهذا المبلغ التاميني الذي تراكم عليك
الاول :- ان يكون ذلك مبالغ متاخرة عليك لدي التامينات و هذا استبعده تماما لان في هذه الحالة لا يمكن غلق الملف التاميني للمنشاة الخاصة بك دون تسديد هذه المتاخرات 
الثاني :- ان يكون ذلك بسبب ان المحامي الخاص بك قد اغلق ملف المنشاة دون غلق ملف العاملين عندك مما ادي الي تراكم هذا المبلغ كمديونية عليك  - و استبعد ايضا هذا الفرض لنفس الاسباب التي ذكرتها في الفرض الاول
لذا ارجو منك ان ترسل لي علي الخاص صورة من طلب غلق الملف التاميني للمنشاة و حتي تفعل ذلك يمكنك التوجه لمكتب التامينات الذي كنت تتبعه و السؤال عن هذه المديونية رغم قيامك بغلق الملف التاميني للمنشاة 
و اذا ذكر لك احد الموظفين ان هذه المبالغ تراكمت عليك بعد غلق الملف اكد له استحالة ذلك من الناحية العملية و توجه الي مدير المكتب و قم بتقديم شكوي 
عموما و كنظرة اولي لشكواك اعتقد ان ملفك التاميني لم يغلق بعد و هو الاحتمال الوحيد الصحيح 
تقبل تحيتي
*

----------


## 4Tounsi

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا تونسي أشتغل في تجارة الحبوب في بلدي و الآن 

أريد التوسيع في عملي و إستيراد الحبوب من مصر 

إلا أني لا أعرف المعاملات القانونية و أسعار الحبوب بجميع انواعها

فأرجوا من حضرتكم مساعدتي بإعطائي الطريقة المناسبة و القانونية

كذلك اريد فلاحين مصريين لأتعامل معهم في الاستيراد

أرجو الرد في أقرب وقت و لكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## اسكندرانى

> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> أنا تونسي أشتغل في تجارة الحبوب في بلدي و الآن 
> 
> أريد التوسيع في عملي و إستيراد الحبوب من مصر 
> 
> إلا أني لا أعرف المعاملات القانونية و أسعار الحبوب بجميع انواعها
> 
> فأرجوا من حضرتكم مساعدتي بإعطائي الطريقة المناسبة و القانونية
> ...


*اخى العزيز اهلا بك فى مصر 

تستطيع الاطلاع على كل ما تريد معرفته بخصوص استيراد حبوب من مصر 

من موقع الهيئة العامة للرقابة على الصادرات والواردات

http://www.goeic.gov.eg/*

----------


## mstfysn

استفسار من اهل الخبرة

    السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


    ممكن لو سامحت تقولى ما هى اجراءات التراخيص اللازمة لفتح سنتر معتمد لتدريس كورسات كمبيوتر علما اننى اريد تدريس معظم الكورسات مثلا اللينكس و مايكروسوفت و اوراكل و جرافيكس. و مكان السنتر سوف يكون فى القاهرة ان شاء الله

    و جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Ahmed Bashaaa

السلام عليكم

انا لسه مشترك جديد وكان عندي سؤال فني قانوني...
هناك شركة عالمية لها وكيل في مصر و هذا الوكيل بطبيعة الحال معه 14 س وكلاء تجاريون , السؤال :هل يمكنني ان افتح شركة خاصة بي واتاجر في المنتجات المحتكرة من قبل الوكيل مع العلم اني سأستورد هذه المنتجات من الخارج و ليس عن طريق الوكيل في مصر.

أرجو الأفادة لو سمحتم

----------


## سابرينا

> السلام عليكم اختى سابرينا وكل عام وانتى بخير.
> بخصوص تسجيل فرد بسجل المستوردين يشترط الا يكون الشخص يعمل بالحكومة ، والدتى ربة منزل وكان لها بطاقة ضريبية  لمدة اكثر من سنتين .1- هل تعتبر كخبرة بالنسبة لغير الجامعى وهل تشترط فى نفس نوع النشاط بالنسبة للنشاط الجديد للاستراد.
> سؤال أخر: 2-هل اذا وسعت النشاط لاستيراد مجموعات متعددة يتطلب فتح عدة بطاقات ضريبية.
> 3-وما هى احسن وسيلة لضمان وصول السلعة هل بنك لبنك أو ما هو أقتراحكم؟
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
*اهلا بيك اخى spiderman فى مركز ابنا مصر للاستشارات 
-- بوجود البطاقة الضريبة الخاصة بولادة حضرتك وسجل تجارى مر عليه اكثر من سنتان يعتبر متوفر لديك شرط الخبرة بالنسبة لغير الجامعى . 
-- اما بخصوص نشاط الاستيراد اذا كان نشاط الاسيراد عموما فيحق لك استيراد جميع السلع اما اذا كان النشاط محدود على نوع معين من السلع فيكون المتاح لك استيراد هذه السلع او تعديل النشاط الى الاستيراد عموما . 
-- لا يتطلب توسعة النشاط فتح اكثر من بطاقة ضريبة فانت تستطيع اضافة اى نشاط على نفس البطاقة . 
-- افضل وسيلة لضمان وصول البضاعة عن طريق بنك بفتح اعتماد مستندى لدى البنك . 

شكرا لانتظارك رد المركز على استفسارك ونتمنى عودتك مرة اخرى*

----------


## سابرينا

> تحية طيبة وبعد : 
> اريد فتح شركة في مصر نشاطها في الاردن يشمل على (مركز تدريب تعليمي - وتوظيف - وبرامج سياحية- واستثمارات بكافة انواعها - ) ولديها اكثر من برامج تدريبية هذا نشاط الشركة في الخارج . 
> السؤال الان :
> ماهي الاجراءات المطلوبة وتكلفتها لفتح فرع في مصر  ؟  وماهي الفترة الزمنية لانهاء اجراءات الترخيص والبدء في المشروع  ؟؟ وهل يمكن تقديم رخصة الشركة االمعمول بها في الخارج بدلا من تراخيص جديدة ؟؟؟
> وماهو الافضل مشاركة احد المراكز لصعوبة الترخيص وتكلفتها الباهظة ام انتظار انتهاء التراخيص ؟؟؟ 
> 
> ارجو الافادة بارك الله فيكم ... انا محتار كتير


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته* 


 _الاجراءات المطلوبة لفتح شركة اجنبية فى مصر :- 

المستندات المطلوبة :- 
1- صورة ضوئية من النظام الاساسى للشركة الأم بالخارج . 
2- صورة ضوئية من قرار الشركة الام بالخارج بإفتتاح فرع فى مصر . 
3- صورة ضوئية من قرار الشركة الأم بتعيين مدير للفرع فى مصر . 
4- صورة ضوئية من قرار الشركة الام بعدم سبق فتح فرع فى مصر . ·
5- صورة ضوئية من شهادة بنكية تفيد تحويل ما يعادل ٥٠٠٠ جم مصرى بالعملة الحرة بالسعر الرسمى بأسم الفرع .
6- صورة لعقد الايجار أو الملكية للمكان ( مقر الفرع ). 
7- نسخ من عقد المقاولة أو الاتفاقية المبرمة لاى عملية بمصر – العقد محدد الغرض والمدة والقيمة ( لابد من وجود هذا العقد ) . 

  ملحوظة :- 
- جميع المحررات موثقة من السفارة المصرية بالخارج والخارجية المصرية ومترجمة .
- بالنسبة لعقود المقاولة التى تتصل بنشاط المقاولات يلزم تقديم شهادة بالخبرة السابقة من نوع العمل المطلوب التسجيل له باللغه الاجنبية والترجمة لها .

الخطوات :- 
التوجه الى مكتب سجل تجارى الاستثمار بصاله رقم ( ٢) بالدور الثانى بقطاع خدمات الاستثمار لتقديم الطلب مرفقا به المستندات المشار اليها( الهيئئة العامة للاستثمار بصلاح سالم ) .
يستغرق الموافقة على قيد الفرع بالسجل التجارى شهر تقريبا ولا يوجد رسوم لقيد الفرع (فقط مصاريف نثرية ) . 

- بخصوص ترخيص الشركة بالخارج لا علاقة له بالاجراءات المعمول بها فى مصر فيجب اخذ ترخيص هنا فى مصر واخد الترخيص لانشاط الفرق يختلف على اخذ الموافقة على قيد الفرع._

----------


## mah_malik

السلام عليكم

برجاء الافاده بخصوص مبلغ مستحق لشركةتوصية بسيطة لدي بنك والشركة قد تم تصفيتها منذ سنتين والسجل التجاري منتهي في 2010 ولا تستطيع عمل اي توكيلات بالشهر العقاري
كيف يمكن صرف المبلغ من البنك  بدون الشخصية الاعتبارية

ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## sameh elbrashy

الساده الكرام شكرا على هذا الموقع الممتاذ وجزاءكم الله خيرا 
لدى سؤال وهو امتلك شركة استيراد وتصدير داخل مصر وارغب فى فتح فرع تصدير فى دوله اخرى مثل السعوديه هل يمكن ذلك ام لا وما هى الاجراءت 
 شكرا 
سامح البراشى 
elbrashy_import@yahoo.com

----------


## whae

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

أود الاستفسار بالتفصيل عن الاتى:

ما هى اجراءات انشاء شركة لحلول الاعمال والبرمجيات؟
وما هو نظام المحاسبة الضريبية على هذا النشاط ؟ ومتى يبدأ محاسبتى ضريباً؟ علما بإن الشركة ستكون فردية 

ولكم جميعاً جزيل الشكر على المجهود الوافر وعلى الاجابة على سؤالى  شكراً مقدماً

----------


## ALEX4U_29

السلام عليكم لى استفسار  وارجو الاهتمام من الاخوه الاعضاء من منهم لديه المعلومات 
هل مسموح فى مصر  تصدير  و استيراد الافاعى والكوبرا وامصالهم
وان كان مسموح  ما  هى الاجرائات 
وما المطلوب من اجل التصدير  وما  هى الجه المتعامل معها 
ارجو الافاده ولكم منى جزير الشكر   ا
اخوكم mohamed alex men

----------


## import

السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت بخير
لدى سجل تجارى وبطاقه ضريبيه (منشأه فرديه)
ما هو الحد المسموح به للاستيراد دون وجود بطاقه استيراديه
وما هو اسم المستورد على الطرد اسم الشركه ام اسمى الشخصى
وشكرا

----------


## import

> السلام عليكم وكل عام وانت بخير
> لدى سجل تجارى وبطاقه ضريبيه (منشأه فرديه)
> ما هو الحد المسموح به للاستيراد دون وجود بطاقه استيراديه
> وما هو اسم المستورد على الطرد اسم الشركه ام اسمى الشخصى
> وشكرا


hارجو الرد 
وهل استيراد منتجات تكنولوجى لازم تسجيل بسجل المستوردين عند ntra

----------


## nehall

لو سمحت انا كنت عايزه اسال لو نويت افتح مشروع حضانه لو اجريت شقه ما هى الاجراشات المطلوبه منى عشان اقدر افتحها انا مقميه فى مصر وما هى الموارد الماديه المطلوبه لتلك المشروه

----------


## 123456789

1- ما هي حطوات وإجراءات إستخراج السجل التجاري الكترونياً في مصر ؟
2- ما هي انواه الرخص التجارية والوثائف التي يمكن إستخراجها الكترونياً ؟ وما هي حطوات وإجراءات إستخدامها ؟
شاكرين لإهنمامكم ونرجو التكرم بالإفاده...

----------


## mtrex5

بجد يا جماعه منتدي قوي جداا وجزاكم الله كل خير
كنت عاوز اعرف يا جماعه لو انا محامى خريج 2010 يعني لسه كمان شهور اكون ابتدائي ف لو انا عاوز امشي ف اجراءات فتح شركة فردية  بس مش باسمي باسم تاجر استيراد وتصدير اقدر امشي في اجراءاتها ولا لازم اكون قيدي ابتدائي
وجزاكم الله كل الخير

----------


## mtrex5

والاتعاب تتحسب ازاى لان انا زميل ليا قالى 10 فى المية وزميل تانى قالى لا 10 فى المية كتير وانا مش عايز لو ربنا كرمنى وعملتها انى اكون واخد اكتر من حقي

----------


## صفاصيفي

انا عايزه اعمل مشروع معجنات في البيت وعايزه اعرف ازاي اعمل الرخصه التجاريه للعمل من المنزل

----------


## صفاصيفي

عايزه اعرف الرخصه العمل من المنزل بتتعمل فين وبكام علشان اقدر اعرض منتجاتي علي السوبر ماركت او المدارس بحيث يكون علي المنتجات اسمي وتاريخ الصلاحيه

----------

